# [Benchmark] Wie viele Punkte faltet ihr so am Tag im Schnitt?



## PCGH_Thilo (18. September 2007)

Grüß Gott,

Wenn jeder hier seine Falterleistungen pro Tag postet, können wir so eine Art Benchmark aufbauen...

*[Vollzeit]*
- C2D/3,2 GHz: 1870 ppd
- C2D T5600: 1066 ppd
- X2 3800+: 619 ppd

*[Teilzeit]*
- C2D 6300: 810 ppd
- Opteron 165 @2,25 GHz: 400 ppd
- E6420 @ 3200MHz: 251 ppd


----------



## DerSitzRiese (18. September 2007)

Min. Time / Frame : 13mn 10s - 251,54 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 13mn 17s - 249,34 ppd

ja ich weiß, ist nicht der Hammer. ich laß aber auch nur 3-5h am Tag laufen


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (18. September 2007)

C2D/3,2 GHz: 1870 ppd (läuft eigentlich immer, wenn ich den Test-PC gerade nicht zum Arbeiten brauche)

Dann noch mein Opti, der aber nur in Teilzeit und kommt daher nur auf so 400 Punkte am Tag.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. September 2007)

Opti?


----------



## Marbus16 (18. September 2007)

Opteron


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. September 2007)

Ja, aber welcher


----------



## Marbus16 (18. September 2007)

Prozessor:
Opteron 165 @2,25 GHz

Seinem Profil zu entnehmen


----------



## Falk (24. September 2007)

Habe noch keine Daten über Pakete (werde ich nachtragen), aber hier die Systeme, die für mich rechnen:

1. Athlon 64 X2 2,92 GHz, Linux x64, SMP-64bit-Client
2. Intel Pentium 4, 2,6 GHz, Windows XP, Single-Core-Client: 787,56
3. Intel Pentium 4 1,8 GHz, Linux x86, Single-Core-Linux-Client
4. Intel Celeron 2,4 GHz, Linux x86, Single-Core-Linux-Client
5. Core-2-Duo 3,6 GHz, Windows Vista mit Gentoo x64 in vmware, 64-Bit SMP-Linux Client
6. Intel Pentium 4 3,0 GHz, Debian 3.1, Single-Core-Linux-Client


----------



## Player007 (3. Oktober 2007)

Wo steht das den überhaupt??

Habe es doch gerade gefunden, musste mir FahMon runterladen.

Habe seit gestern 293 Points.
Ist nicht viel, weil ich auch nur einen P4 2,66GHz besitze.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (3. Oktober 2007)

Update

jetzt mit dem SMP Client


----------



## Metty79 (19. November 2007)

Ist das nicht von WU zu WU verschieden? Wie kann man denn die Werte Sinnvoll vergleichen?

Ich hab z.B.

Project : 2427
 Core    : Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 500

 Min. Time / Frame : 15mn 38s  - 460,55 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 15mn 38s  - 460,55 ppd
 Cur. Time / Frame : 15mn 38s  - 460,55 ppd
 R3F. Time / Frame : 15mn 38s  - 460,55 ppd
 Eff. Time / Frame : 33mn 00s  - 218,18 ppd

und:

 Project : 3040
 Core    : Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 186

 Min. Time / Frame : 13mn 44s  - 195,03 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 13mn 44s  - 195,03 ppd
 No Cur. Time / Frame
 No R3F. Time / Frame
 No Eff. Time / Frame


----------



## testbirne (20. November 2007)

Bin nun mit 2x Console dabei, welche sich auf den 2128MHz meines E2140 austoben.

SMP will nicht laufen, hätt ich aber lieber (Rechner rennt eh 24/7)...

Ich geb auch erstmal die Punkte nicht an, bevor die Kiste sich warmgeloffen hat.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (20. November 2007)

testbirne schrieb:


> Bin nun mit 2x Console dabei, welche sich auf den 2128MHz meines E2140 austoben.
> 
> SMP will nicht laufen, hätt ich aber lieber (Rechner rennt eh 24/7)...
> 
> Ich geb auch erstmal die Punkte nicht an, bevor die Kiste sich warmgeloffen hat.



was klappt denn beim smp nicht?
haste hier mal ab #62 gelesen? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=82&page=7


----------



## DerSitzRiese (20. November 2007)

und noch mal nen paar Benchmark Ergebnisse 6V Beta Clients 2x


----------



## EGThunder (22. November 2007)

Ich habe den Monitor nicht installiert, ich weiß nur das es viele sind. *g* Welche Datei ist denn von den ganzen überhaupt der Monitor? Werde sowieso bald nen Quad-Core kaufen.  Folding@home rulez einfach. 

EG


----------



## DerSitzRiese (22. November 2007)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Ich habe den Monitor nicht installiert, ich weiß nur das es viele sind. *g* Welche Datei ist denn von den ganzen überhaupt der Monitor? Werde sowieso bald nen Quad-Core kaufen.  Folding@home rulez einfach.
> 
> EG



*Hilfreiche Software:*
Um auch No-Nonsense-Clients im Auge zu behalten, wenn sie als Dienst im Hintergrund laufen, ist FahMon zu empfehlen.
- Downloadseite FahMon


----------



## EGThunder (22. November 2007)

Danke, der Monitor ist echt mal klasse, da steht sogar wie lange er noch braucht. 1h dann ist die nächste WU fertig.  Im Durschnitt steht da im Moment 15min 27sek brauche ich für 1%. Finde ich ganz in Ordnung für nen 3GHz 4300er. 

EG


----------



## DerSitzRiese (23. November 2007)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Danke, der Monitor ist echt mal klasse, da steht sogar wie lange er noch braucht. 1h dann ist die nächste WU fertig.  Im Durschnitt steht da im Moment 15min 27sek brauche ich für 1%. Finde ich ganz in Ordnung für nen 3GHz 4300er.
> 
> EG



ja man, is ne top zeit. ich brauch ne sec länger pro 1%


----------



## Zputnik (25. November 2007)

Also bei mir siehts so aus:

Core2Duo 6400 @ 3 GHz
Athlon X2 4400+
Pentium Dualcore 1,6 GHz

Auf den ersten beiden is der SMP-Client drauf, Nr.3 is mein Notebook und wird mit 2 Instanzen der text-only console ausgelastet.

Zusammen macht das so 2300 PPD bis 2500 PPD


----------



## EGThunder (25. November 2007)

Hm... ich konnte mich zwar auf 14min 28sek verbessern, aber ich sehe nicht wieviele Faltungen ich schaffe. 

EG


----------



## DerSitzRiese (25. November 2007)

hast du den FahMon? der hat ne Benchmarkfunktion.


----------



## EGThunder (25. November 2007)

Jep, wenn ich die aber anklicke zeigt er mir nur die Zeit die er braucht, mehr nicht.

EG


----------



## Metty79 (26. November 2007)

Also wenn ich im FahMon auf benchmarks klicke geht ein neues Fenster auf und da kann man dann ein Projekt auswählen und bekommt die zugehörigen Werte. Das sind aber auch nur wie lange ein Frame dauert und die daraus resultierenden PPD.


BTW: Ist ein krasses Projekt, was ich da grad auf einem Kern laufen hab, 4m21s pro Frame. Zuvor lief auf beiden Cores das gleiche Projekt, auf einer ist das aber nach ca. 20% abgebrochen. Ist das eigentlich normal, das 2 mal das gleiche Projekt läuft?


----------



## EGThunder (26. November 2007)

Also bei mir steht da immer nur eine Projektzahl und das ist die, die gerade berechnet wird. Da steht dann auch nur die Zeit die ich brauche.

EG


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. November 2007)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht da immer nur eine Projektzahl und das ist die, die gerade berechnet wird. Da steht dann auch nur die Zeit die ich brauche.
> 
> EG




du musst auch auf Benchmark klicken...


----------



## EGThunder (26. November 2007)

Ok... hier mal nen Bild damit es alle verstehen.  Blond bin ich nun wirklich nicht. 

http://freenet-homepage.de/EGThunder/FahMon.jpg

EG


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. November 2007)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Ok... hier mal nen Bild damit es alle verstehen.  Blond bin ich nun wirklich nicht.
> 
> http://freenet-homepage.de/EGThunder/FahMon.jpg
> 
> EG



sorry, ich bin vom schlimmsten ausgegangen 

Komische Sache. Auch deine WorkUnit Infos fehlen ja komplett? 
("Download new Projects" haste schon mal probiert? *duck und wech*)


----------



## EGThunder (26. November 2007)

Hm... das hab ich immer abgebrochen... ich lass die WU erstmal fertig werden. Die ist schon bei 86%, habe keine Lust das er mir die dann killt. 

EG


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. November 2007)

das kannst du ruhig machen. der FahMon ließt ja nur aus. Habe es grad ausprobiert. passiert nix.
Das wird des Rätsels Lösung sein, denn ohne Infos zur Unit kann dir der BEnch natürlich nix ausrechnen.


----------



## Metty79 (26. November 2007)

Du kannst auch in die "Preferences" gehen und dort "Auto update projects database when needed" aktivieren. Dann kann man den FahMon aber nur in die Taskleiste minimieren.


----------



## toony1981 (29. November 2007)

Ich habe wohl gerade ein sehr schnelles Projekt erwischt...


----------



## StellaNor (30. November 2007)

E6750@3,2 GH mit SMP Client ~1870 ppd ... wenn ich grad mal nicht am zocken bin 

lg Steffi



edit: wie bekomme ich den Code aus der Signatur?


----------



## toony1981 (30. November 2007)

@ stellaNor bei dir fehlen die "Gänsefüßchen"


```
[url=http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=82]
```

richtig wäre


```
[url="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=82"]
```


----------



## StellaNor (30. November 2007)

Die Gänsefüsschen waren es dann wohl doch nicht?!

Dennoch herzlichen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## toony1981 (30. November 2007)

Doch,
die komplette Adresse muß in Ausführungszeichen.
Ansonsten lösch alles bis auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## StellaNor (30. November 2007)

toony1981 schrieb:


> Doch,
> die komplette Adresse muß in Ausführungszeichen.
> Ansonsten lösch alles bis auf
> 
> ...



Die Gänsefüsschen bewirken bei meiner Sig nichts, aber der 2. Tipp hats gebracht. Danke


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. November 2007)

StellaNor schrieb:


> Die Gänsefüsschen bewirken bei meiner Sig nichts, aber der 2. Tipp hats gebracht. Danke



welcher 2.Tipp


----------



## Baloo68 (30. November 2007)

Hi zusammen,

bin ganz neu hier. Mit dem GPU Client sind es so 550 PPD (was heißt das eigentlich?)
Laut FahMon Bench ca. 9,20 mn.
Wenn ich nun lese das der SMP Client 1800 PPD macht, wie kann ich wechseln mit dem aktuellen Projekt?


----------



## StellaNor (30. November 2007)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> welcher 2.Tipp



Ist jetzt bei meiner FaH-Signatur nicht mehr sichtbar, da diese rückwirkend auch auf alte Postings geändert wurde.
Gemeint war das Löschen des HTML-Codes in der Signatur bis auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, damit die Signatur-Anzeige auch ordentlich aussieht.


----------



## Baloo68 (1. Dezember 2007)

Ich kann nicht Benchen.
Ich habe heute morgen vom GPU Client auf den SMP Client gewechselt (läuft wohl auch). Nun würde ich gerne sehen wie lange soein 1% braucht. Aber leider zeigt mir FahMon nur das alte Projekt (vom GPU Client) und nicht das neue Projekt im Benchmark an. Gibt es da eine Einstellung die Ich nicht finde.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## DerSitzRiese (1. Dezember 2007)

rechts klicken ins weiße Feld vom FahMon und den neuen Client adden.
dann diesen anklicken und benchen.


----------



## Nimsiki (1. Dezember 2007)

Hallöchen!
Ich bin neu im Kreise der Folding@Home Falter und falte für das PCGH Team mit.
Von daher erstmal ein freundliches "HALLO!" an das komplette TEAM! Ich hoffe es ist OK, so ungefragt einfach mitzufalten! 

Und dann mal direkt zur dummen Frage, die es ja bekanntlich nicht gibt. 
Haben alle WUs die gleiche Punktezahl oder kann das von WU zu WU variieren?
Wieviel Punkte gibt es pro WU? Bzw. wo sieht man das bzw. woran erkennt man das, also wieviel Punkte es für den aktuellen WU gibt?
Ich habe nämlich kurioserweise auf einem Rechner eine Berechnung laufen, da steht unter "Frames completed" auf einem Rechner xxxx/5000 (estimate) und auf einem Anderen xx/250 (estimate). Wieso mal 250 und mal 5000?


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## EGThunder (1. Dezember 2007)

Das ist von WU zu WU unterschiedlich. Die 250er WU's dauern aber meistens genauso lang wie die mit 5000. Bei den 250er WU's kann ich mir gut vorstellen das das Protein entsprechend groß ist und somit weniger Blöcke hat.

EG


----------



## SilentKilla (2. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
kann es sein, dass die SMP WUs immer gleich groß sind. Hab jetzt die dritte am Laufen und die bringt, wie die anderen, 1760 Punkte.

mfg
SilentKilla


----------



## DerSitzRiese (2. Dezember 2007)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kann es sein, dass die SMP WUs immer gleich groß sind. Hab jetzt die dritte am Laufen und die bringt, wie die anderen, 1760 Punkte.
> 
> mfg
> SilentKilla



ja, die sind immer so groß. bzw bringen immer 1760Pkt. Jedenfalls war es bei immer so.


----------



## Metty79 (8. Dezember 2007)

Im SMP gehts jetzt bei mir auch richtig ab.

Project : 2653
 Core    : SMP Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 1760


 -- SMP --

 Min. Time / Frame : 11mn 57s  - 2120,84 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 17mn 57s  - 1411,92 ppd
 Cur. Time / Frame : 12mn 46s  - 1985,17 ppd

Also die 2120ppd finde ich schon ordentlich für meinen Dualcore wenn er nix anderes macht.

Mich würde interessieren, was andere mit Quadcore für Min. Time / Frame im Windows SMP erreichen um zu sehen, was das für einen Vorteil bringt.


----------



## SilentKilla (12. Dezember 2007)

Guten Morgen,

 Project : 2653
 Core    : SMP Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 1760


 -- SMP Client --

 Min. Time / Frame : 8mn 52s  - 2858,35 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 9mn 31s  - 2663,12 ppd
 Cur. Time / Frame : 9mn 25s  - 2691,40 ppd
 R3F. Time / Frame : 9mn 22s  - 2705,77 ppd
 Eff. Time / Frame : 11mn 44s  - 2160,00 ppd

Q6600 @ 400x8 = 3200MHz

Grüße
SilentKilla


----------



## Metty79 (12. Dezember 2007)

Das ist doch mal ein interessanter Vergleich, vor allem da beide auf 8*400 = 3200 getaktet sind. 

25,8% mehr sind ja nicht schlecht, obwohl ich mir mehr erhofft hätte.


----------



## d00mfreak (14. Dezember 2007)

Ich komme auf ziemlich genau ein WU/24h. Punkte sind leider von den WU's abhängig


----------



## costar (14. Dezember 2007)

ich blick da nicht durch, hab mal den GPU client seit 12 std laufen, da SMP irgendwie immer stehenbleibt.
und warum habe ich schon soviele WUs gerechnet ? Egal 

heisst das, er macht alle 9 min 1 % ?

                       Folding@Home Client Version 6.00beta1

[11:18:10] - User name: costar (Team 70335)

[11:18:10] Working on Unit 03 [December 14 11:18:10]
[11:18:10] + Working ...
[11:18:10] 
[11:18:10] *------------------------------*
[11:18:10] Folding@Home GPU Core - Beta
[11:18:10] Version 0.10 (Mon Oct 30 12:32:17 PST 2006)
[11:18:10] 
[11:18:10] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 13.10.3077 for 80x86
[11:18:10] Build host: CYGWIN_NT-5.1 vishal-gpu 1.5.19(0.150/4/2) 2006-01-20 13:28 i686 Cygwin
[11:18:10] Preparing to commence simulation
[11:18:10] - Looking at optimizations...
[11:18:10] - Files status OK
[11:18:10] - Expanded 87001 -> 443705 (decompressed 509.9 percent)
[11:18:10] 
[11:18:10] Project: 2725 (Run 8, Clone 314, Gen 4)
[11:18:10] 
[11:18:10] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[11:18:10] Entering M.D.
[11:18:16] Will resume from checkpoint file
[11:18:17] Working on Protein
[11:18:18] Starting GUI Server
[11:18:23] Resuming from checkpoint
[11:18:23] Verified work/wudata_03.log
[11:18:23] Verified work/wudata_03.edr
[11:18:23] Verified work/wudata_03.trr
[11:18:23] Verified work/wudata_03.xtc
[11:27:28] Completed 1
[11:36:24] Completed 2
[11:45:24] Completed 3
[11:54:29] Completed 4
[12:03:23] Completed 5


----------



## Klafert (14. Dezember 2007)

bei mir kommt etwas weniger als alle 2 tage ne wu raus

so ca 46h rechner läuft von 6-23 uhr

eine wu braucht 23 min C2D E4400 @3,0Ghz

1251PPD


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (5. Januar 2008)

Intel pentium Dual core 2160 (oder kurz C2D E2160) @ 3,3ghz schafft ca 1650PPD, wenn sonst nichts gemacht wird .

der läuft im moment 24/7 , wird allerdings immer wieder mal zum gamen verwendet also ist die PPD ungleich dem was dann wirklich ankommt .

eine WU dauert ca 15,5 minuten .


----------



## DerSitzRiese (6. Januar 2008)

Mastermaisi777 schrieb:


> Intel pentium Dual core 2160 (oder kurz C2D E2160) @ 3,3ghz schafft ca 1650PPD, wenn sonst nichts gemacht wird .
> 
> der läuft im moment 24/7 , wird allerdings immer wieder mal zum gamen verwendet also ist die PPD ungleich dem was dann wirklich ankommt .
> 
> eine WU dauert ca 15,5 minuten .



du meinst 1% dauert 15mins! oder?


----------



## Mastermaisi777 (6. Januar 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> du meinst 1% dauert 15mins! oder?



ja sicher


----------



## klefreak (16. Januar 2008)

hab irgendwie nur 244 PPD beim Nononsense und 196 beim Grafischen Client ??? hab einen C2D 6850@3,2ghz aber seit dem neuen hajr hab ich nur mehr Workunits mit ca 300-380 punkten, 2007 hatte ich immer units mit 500 punkten, wie ist das bei euch??

beim grafischen client hab ich da auch immer xx/4000 anstelle vin xx/250 (2007)


----------



## DerSitzRiese (17. Januar 2008)

klefreak schrieb:


> hab irgendwie nur 244 PPD beim Nononsense und 196 beim Grafischen Client ??? hab einen C2D 6850@3,2ghz aber seit dem neuen hajr hab ich nur mehr Workunits mit ca 300-380 punkten, 2007 hatte ich immer units mit 500 punkten, wie ist das bei euch??
> 
> beim grafischen client hab ich da auch immer xx/4000 anstelle vin xx/250 (2007)



Hier mal zum Vergleich.

Bekomme zur Zeit auch nur "mini" WUs aber diese sind ja auch sehr schnell durch. 1320PPD mit zwei CLients.


----------



## Player007 (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo

meiner läuft so 4h und schaffe so 435PPD, nutze aber auch denn GPU Client.

Gruß


----------



## nfsgame (20. Januar 2008)

1400 Punkte am Tag (Vollzeit) AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ OC


----------



## cane87 (21. Januar 2008)

Bei mir sieht es im Moment folgendermaßen aus:

SMP-Client @ Q6600 @ 3,2 GHz 400MHz FSB

 Min. Time / Frame : 8mn 50s  - 2869,13 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 9mn 06s  - 2785,05 ppd


Daneben laufen noch 2 Notebooks und ein Pentium 4 2,66 Desktoprechner


----------



## Mantiso90 (21. Januar 2008)

Bei mir muss leider noch ne work unit vollendet werden bis ich in der Statistik geführt werde^^. Bei mir dauert meine erste noch 2 wochen dann ist se fertig xD. 1500 Frames zu berechnen. Benutze aber den Single Core client


----------



## John117 (6. Februar 2008)

soviel: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=305681

mit der hardware: http://www.sysprofile.de/id49276


----------



## Gast3737 (29. Februar 2008)

134,34 ppd (bei der SimT Gromacs 334pt)für meinen PC ein stolzer Wert...habe dafür sogut wie jeden Dienst aus und nur das nötigste an progz laufen..
bei kleineren WU's geht es zwar etwas schneller..so um die 170ppd habe ich schon geschafft...leider nur für nen paar Frame%, weil arbeiten möchte ich auch noch dran..


----------



## Maeyae (29. Februar 2008)

Ich falte momentan Vollzeit mit meinem Q6600 @ 3,2 und Teilzeit mit nem E6600 @ 1,6.

Durchschnitt siehe Sig ^^


----------



## Metty79 (7. März 2008)

Maeyae schrieb:


> Ich falte momentan Vollzeit mit meinem Q6600 @ 3,2 und Teilzeit mit nem E6600 @ 1,6.
> 
> Durchschnitt siehe Sig ^^




Und warum der E6600@1,6? Zum Stromsparen?


----------



## Maeyae (7. März 2008)

Metty79 schrieb:


> Und warum der E6600@1,6? Zum Stromsparen?



Röööschtööösch. 
Leiser, Kühler, weniger Verbrauch = perfekter 24/7 Schlafzimmer PC


----------



## rxamax (10. März 2008)

Da ich jetzt Ferien habe schaffe ich bestimmt eine WU am Tag also 1760 Punkte...


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Mai 2008)

zur Zeit sind es grade in diesem Moment zusammen..2256ppd Notebook(2*Console) und PC (GPU und 1*Console)


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Juni 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> zur Zeit sind es grade in diesem Moment zusammen..2256ppd Notebook(2*Console) und PC (GPU und 1*Console)


dass ist doch schon nicht mehr aktuell 2910ppd auf >PC und 251ppd auf >Notebook zusammen also 3161

edit die Einstellung bei Fahmon ist "all frames", da dies auch das tatsächliche Ende der WU anzeigt!


----------



## Gast3737 (23. Juni 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Min. Time / Frame : 13mn 10s - 251,54 ppd
> Avg. Time / Frame : 13mn 17s - 249,34 ppd
> 
> ja ich weiß, ist nicht der Hammer. ich laß aber auch nur 3-5h am Tag laufen


ich will dich wieder falten sehen!


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juni 2008)

Also momentan..
SMP plus GPU2 (der ist neu)
ca. 4600 PPD


----------



## SilentKilla (24. Juni 2008)

.....|.....
.....|.....
.....|.....
...\.../...
....\./....
.....|.....


----------



## Leopardgecko (24. Juni 2008)

2x GPU2 Client + 5x CPU-Client machen laut FahMon z.Zt. 8912ppd
...mir graut schon vor der nächsten Stromabrechnung.


----------



## Leopardgecko (25. Juni 2008)

@SilentKilla

Wie schafft man eigentlich so viele Punkte am Tag wie du? 
Hast du das Rechenzentrum der Sparkasse übernommen?


----------



## The Ian (25. Juni 2008)

dazu reicht schon ein sli gespann von 2 mal 8800gt wenn diese etwas übertaktet sind und 24h laufen

ich persönlich lasse eine übertaktete 8800gt falten und komme damit, wenn sie 24h laufen würde auf 4800-5200ppd......anssonnsten seht ihr ja unten in meiner sig wass ich so schaffe, da das auch noch mein spiele rechner ist und der deshalb nicht den ganzen tag faltet

btw....mein rechner braucht mit der übertakteten karte (700/1750/1000), dafür aber mit untervolteter cpu (E6750@ 2,66 mit 2,0V) beim falten 190 watt


----------



## SilentKilla (26. Juni 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> @SilentKilla
> 
> Wie schafft man eigentlich so viele Punkte am Tag wie du?
> Hast du das Rechenzentrum der Sparkasse übernommen?



*räusper* hab einen helfenden Rechner vom Kumpel, vllt bald nen 2. mit 2 8800GT  man muss halt nur fragen 

ich alleine würde zwischen 7500 und 8000ppd machen.

dabei laufen alle Rechner 24/7


----------



## John117 (26. Juni 2008)

ich hab jetzt auch einen neuen persönlichen rekord 
gestern hatte ich 9,436 Punkte 

wobei ich gern wüsste von welchem client wie viele punkte sind
das hab ich zur zeit am laufen:
9 c2d @ 2,4 ghz smp's - 8/5
1 c2q @ 3,2 ghz smp + 1 8800gts gpu2 - 24/7 (wenn er nicht dauern abstürzen würde  )
also ich schätze, dass gestern 2 oder 3 c2duos fertig geworden sind 1 mal der c2q und der rest vom gpu client kommt

also mit ein wenig glück komme ich dann im besten fall auf ~20.000 Punkte, vorausgesetzt die ganzen cpu clients werden mal zufällig am gleichen tag fertig (und mein rechner stürzt nicht ab)
wobei demnächst noch 3 oder 4 c2duos dazukommen


----------



## The Ian (26. Juni 2008)

darf man mal fragen, wo du die alle her hast, bzw wozu die eigendlich verwendet werden??....also 10 cpu´s sind schon heftig...auch vom stromverbrauch her


----------



## nfsgame (26. Juni 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> darf man mal fragen, wo du die alle her hast, bzw wozu die eigendlich verwendet werden??....also 10 cpu´s sind schon heftig...auch vom stromverbrauch her


 vorallem: was hast du für einen job dass du dir das alles leisten kannst!?


----------



## Gast3737 (26. Juni 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> vorallem: was hast du für einen job dass du dir das alles leisten kannst!?


um soviel punkte zu machen brauchst du nicht viel: ein 790i Board zwei 9800gt und nen quadcore..dann müsste man auch locker auf 10000ppd kommen(2xConsole und 2xGPU2)


----------



## MESeidel (26. Juni 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> um soviel punkte zu machen brauchst du nicht viel: ein 790i Board zwei 9800gt und nen quadcore..dann müsste man auch locker auf 10000ppd kommen(2xConsole und 2xGPU2)



Hab ich auch gleich gedacht.
9 Core2Duo's sind ja auch in Sachen Strom-Hunger nicht so sinnvoll.

Aber soll keine Kritik sein.
Was dem Team hilft ist gut ^^


----------



## John117 (27. Juni 2008)

Sind die neuesten PC's bei uns in der Firma, letzte Woche gekommen. Die laufen sowieso die ganze Zeit. Die meisten Mitarbeiter wollen am Morgen die 30 sec. nicht warten bis der PC hochgefahren ist und darum laufen die meist sogar die Nacht durch. Ich finds total bescheuert eben wegen dem Stromverbrauch. Ich hab eh schon einigen vorgeschlagen dass sie doch mal über nacht abschalten sollen, die haben mich dann wütend angeschnauzt, dass sie nicht so lang warten wollen. Gestern musste ich einem sogar den Standby-Betrieb abschalten, damit er das Passwort nicht eingeben muss. Ich mein wtf?!? Wir haben hier lauter DAUs
Aber naja wenn sie nicht wollen, dann sollen die Rechner wenigstens was gscheites machen und ein bisschen folden 

Leider hat aber keiner der Rechner ne Grafikkarte, alles onboard 

Ah und gestern hatte ich wieder nen neuen persönlichen Rekord: 11,069
Wenn das so weitergeht schlag ich vielleicht sogar SilentKilla


----------



## Leopardgecko (27. Juni 2008)

John117 schrieb:


> Sind die neuesten PC's bei uns in der Firma, letzte Woche gekommen. Die laufen sowieso die ganze Zeit...



Das ist Wettbewerbsverzerrung! 
Ich melde dich sofort dem Faltkartellamt, dann gibt's mindestens 3 Wochen Faltverbot. 

Ich wünschte, ich hätte auf der Arbeit auch ADMIN-Rechte.
Man stelle sich nur mal vor, das man alleine auf der Dienststelle mit ca. 80 PC's falten könnte, oder mit mehreren 10000 aus dem ganzen Konzern...


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juni 2008)

Ich hocke auf Arbeit (Krankenhaus) hinter x Routern und Firewalls
Da geht gar nix - schade eigentlich

Und ja - so eine "Verzerrung" gehörte verboten


----------



## klefreak (27. Juni 2008)

aber es ist ja gut für das TEAM !!!

lg Klemens


----------



## sataan1234 (27. Juni 2008)

ich benutze den nv gpu client..!!!!und unter performance steht 1800 iter/sec???  frage:is das gut!!!hab ne 9600gt...


----------



## Leopardgecko (27. Juni 2008)

sataan1234 schrieb:


> ich benutze den nv gpu client..!!!!und unter performance steht 1800 iter/sec???  frage:is das gut!!!hab ne 9600gt...


Das ist für die Karte ein normaler Wert,meine 9600GT liegt auch in dem Bereich.
In FahMon sollte das ca. 3300ppd entprechen.


----------



## sataan1234 (27. Juni 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Das ist für die Karte ein normaler Wert,meine 9600GT liegt auch in dem Bereich.
> In FahMon sollte das ca. 3300ppd entprechen.




danke für die schnelle antwort....


p:s schade das der strom zu teuer is,würd sonst die kiste 24/7 laufen lassen.falte fürs team 70335


----------



## Speed-E (27. Juni 2008)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Das ist für die Karte ein normaler Wert,meine 9600GT liegt auch in dem Bereich.
> In FahMon sollte das ca. 3300ppd entprechen.



Oh dann liege ich mit meinen 5748ppd mit einer GraKa ganz gut oder?


----------



## The Ian (27. Juni 2008)

ja du weißt aber den leistungsunterschied von ner 9600gt zu deiner 8800gts oder?? ich mach mit meiner 8800gt so um die 4900ppd...liegt halt alles an der anzahl der schader und deren übertaktung UND der cpu, die ja bei dir auch nen ordentlichen taktschub bekommen hat
und JA du liegst ganz gut im rennen mit dieser ddp


----------



## Leopardgecko (27. Juni 2008)

Speed-E schrieb:


> Oh dann liege ich mit meinen 5748ppd mit einer GraKa ganz gut oder?


Wenn du damit deine übertaktete 8800GTS aus der Signatur meinst, hast du natürlich einen Vorteil gegenüber einer 9600GT.


----------



## Speed-E (27. Juni 2008)

War nur etwas überrrascht das der unterschied so gross ist. Es sind doch nur ein paar Shader Alu's mehr.


----------



## The Ian (27. Juni 2008)

ist ja nicht nur die anzahl, sondern auch die taktung dieser und auch der gpu bzw ram unterschiedlich und das macht dann letztendlich den unterschied
ne 8800gts unterscheidet sich von ner 8800gt auch net sonderlich und ist trotzdem n bissel schneller siehste ja schon an der shadertaktrate... meine hat 1750 übertaktet und deine 1950...da macht also nicht nur die anzahl der shader den entscheidenten anteil aus (auch ist ja der rest alles schneller getaktet)
letztenendes entscheidet ja hier beim falten nicht die grafikleistung, sondern die pure berechnungsgeschwindigkeit (je mehr mhz desto besser)...das ist auch der grund warum die benchmarks von spielen nur bedingt auf die leistung der graka für das falten bezogen werden können..ne gts ist in spielen nicht wirklich schneller als ne gt...beim falten hingegen schon


----------



## klefreak (27. Juni 2008)

welchen Core benützt ihr (habt ihr)??

ich hba bei meiner HD2900pro den Core 11 in Version 1.03 , es soll aber auch schon 1.04 und 1.05 geben --> steht im FAH Log welche Version ihr benützt. könnte jemand den Core 1.04 und oder 1.05 als ZIP hochladen??

lg Klem

(mal schaun ob die besser sind  )


----------



## Wicke75de (29. Juni 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> ja du weißt aber den leistungsunterschied von ner 9600gt zu deiner 8800gts oder?? ich mach mit meiner 8800gt so um die 4900ppd...liegt halt alles an der anzahl der schader und deren übertaktung UND der cpu, die ja bei dir auch nen ordentlichen taktschub bekommen hat
> und JA du liegst ganz gut im rennen mit dieser ddp




Na jetzt weiß ich endlich wie ich liege, danke.


----------



## welcen (1. Juli 2008)

Ich bin relativ neu.. 

Falte ca. 4400 PPD:

GPU: 8800 GTS G80: 3258 ppd

CPU: C2D @ 3,2GHZ: 1111 ppd

CPU2: Pentium D @ 3,0 GHZ: 33 ppd


----------



## The Ian (1. Juli 2008)

welcen schrieb:


> Ich bin relativ neu..
> 
> Falte ca. 4400 PPD:
> 
> ...



lol den 2. cpu kannste auch sein lassen, was mich aber wundert...ist die "alte" 88gts wirklich so viel langsammer als die neue geschweige denn die 88gt?


----------



## welcen (1. Juli 2008)

Ja, der Pentium ist wirklich extrem lahm.. ^^ Die neueren Karten auf G92 Basis sind wohl wegen ihrem höheren Shadertakt so viel schneller.. Außerdem haben die 16 bzw. 32 Shader mehr..


----------



## Gast3737 (1. Juli 2008)

also GPU2 mit HD3870 auf WindowsXP X86--->2100ppd bis 2800ppd je nach Molekühl
beim GPU2 auf Windows Vista X86---> sind es nur magere 1400ppd das ist echt mau..


----------



## Falk (2. Juli 2008)

Meine aktuellen Daten:

GPU: 5047 PPD (8800 GT @ 1836 MHz Shadertakt, Core 600, RAM 900)
CPU: 1427 PPD (Core 2 Quad Q6600 @ 3,06 GHz (da sonst zu laut im Hochsommer )


----------



## John117 (2. Juli 2008)

was hat lautstärke mit hochsommer zu tun


----------



## The Ian (2. Juli 2008)

musste lüfter schneller drehen lassen um das ding zu kühlen...ergo wird dann der rechner lauter

ach falk...wenn du knapp 6500ppd schaffst...kann deine anzeige nicht stimmen....dann läuft ja der rechner bei dir nur ne halbe stunde am tag oO


----------



## Gast3737 (2. Juli 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> also GPU2 mit HD3870 auf WindowsXP X86--->2100ppd bis 2800ppd je nach Molekühl
> beim GPU2 auf Windows Vista X86---> sind es nur magere 1400ppd das ist echt mau..


Juhu alles wieder in bester Faltordnung irgendwie hat er im Bios die OC Optionenverworfen...jetz Faltet er fast so schnell wie xp


----------



## Falk (3. Juli 2008)

The Ian schrieb:


> ach falk...wenn du knapp 6500ppd schaffst...kann deine anzeige nicht stimmen....dann läuft ja der rechner bei dir nur ne halbe stunde am tag oO



Ich muss zugeben, das mein Hauptrechner @Home nicht durch läuft, sondern nur wenn ich ihn brauche - ansonsten habe ich das Notebook am großen Display, sonst killt mich meine Freundin, sobald die Stromrechnung kommt. Deswegen habe ich nur ermittelt, was maximal möglich wäre.

Aber ich habe jetzt meinen Testrechner mit einer 8800 GS mit ~1800 MHz Shadertakt ausgerüstet - da geht was. Die GTX 280 hat sich der Kollege Spille unter den Nagel gerissen


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juli 2008)

PCGH_Falk schrieb:


> ... Die GTX 280 hat sich der Kollege Spille unter den Nagel gerissen


 
Du hast mein/unser Mitgefühl


----------



## The Ian (3. Juli 2008)

falten eigendlich eure testrechner über die nacht oder erlaubt das der cheff wegen stomrechnung oder gar sicherheit (wer weiß was es für vorschriften gibt) nicht??

btw welche funktion hatte/hatt eigendlich der PCGH_Team_Account? könntet ja darüber die testrechner laufen lassen oder ist das bei euch so ala "MEIN Testrechner, also auch meine punkte"?


----------



## Falk (3. Juli 2008)

Die Testrechner laufen durch - allerdings nicht die ganze Zeit, mal werden sie eben auch für Tests gebraucht 

Und sie rechnen für unsere privaten Accounts.

Der Team-Account war mal dazu da, im Team der PC Games auf Platz 1 zu kommen - was auch gelang


----------



## Driver (3. Juli 2008)

scheint die ganze redaktion versammelt zu sein. 

ich falte nix. höchstens meinen prakti. sag mal, bringt das rumrechne überhaupt etwas?

greetz
driver


----------



## welcen (4. Juli 2008)

Ich mache seit ~ 2 Tagen erschreckend wenig CPU - Punkte.. Während es vorher noch 1100+ waren, sind es nun nurnoch 226 ppd. Außerdem "leuchtet" das Statussymbol bei Fahmon Gelb, statt vorher Grün. Ich arbeite gerade an einem Großen Projekt und die WU braucht noch satte 15h.. 

Woran kanns liegen? Ideen?

MfG..


----------



## Driver (4. Juli 2008)

kann man die gpu einsetzen zur berechnung?


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Juli 2008)

Driver schrieb:


> kann man die gpu einsetzen zur Berechnung?


meinst du deine Karte in deiner Sig oder allgemein? deine im Sig geht. sonst guckst du hier...


----------



## FeuRenard (7. Juli 2008)

5100 ppd mit dem GPU-Client
+1770 ppd mit dem SMP-Client
__________________________
 6870 ppd insgesamt

CPU: Intel Q9450
GPU: 8800 GTS 512

alle Angaben sind ohne OC


----------



## EGThunder (7. Juli 2008)

CPU: 1627
GPU: 4980 leider nur eine Karte
Gesamt: 6608

EG


----------



## FeuRenard (7. Juli 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> CPU: 1627
> GPU: 4980 leider nur eine Karte
> Gesamt: 6608
> 
> EG



ist die 88gt übertaktet?


----------



## EGThunder (7. Juli 2008)

Minimal auf 650/1620/950MHz aber von Werk aus. Ist ne EVGA Superclocked.

EG


----------



## FeuRenard (7. Juli 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Minimal auf 650/1620/950MHz aber von Werk aus. Ist ne EVGA Superclocked.
> 
> EG



 da schaff ich im schnitt weniger/genauso viel, obwohl ich ein paar shader mehr hab und fast den gleichen Takt (650/1625/970 standard halt) !!!
Gleich mal gucken, ob es am Treiber, oder am parallel laufenden SMP-Client liegt...


----------



## EGThunder (7. Juli 2008)

Bei mir läuft der SMP Client ebenfalls.  Also daran sollte es nicht liegen. Denn da hast du immerhin mehr Punkte.

EG

Edit: Ich denke ich hab dein Problem gefunden, du hast noch nen PCIe 1.1 16x Port. Ich habe schon PCIe 2.0 16x und somit mehr Bandbreite.


----------



## FeuRenard (7. Juli 2008)

und wie lässt du die ppd berechnen (alle frames, letzten 3, effektiv) ?


----------



## EGThunder (7. Juli 2008)

FahMon zeigt die mir doch an. Oder hab ich da was falsch gemacht?

EG


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juli 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> und wie lässt du die ppd berechnen (alle frames, letzten 3, effektiv) ?


 FaHMon(?)


----------



## FeuRenard (7. Juli 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> FahMon zeigt die mir doch an. Oder hab ich da was falsch gemacht?
> 
> EG



Musst ma gucken in fahmon: fahmon->einstellungen...->überwachung->Grundlage für PPD-Berechnung


----------



## EGThunder (7. Juli 2008)

Welchen soll ich da nehmen? Da steht für alle Frames.

EG


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juli 2008)

EGThunder schrieb:


> Welchen soll ich da nehmen? Da steht für alle Frames.
> 
> EG


 L3F.
Achso ichh hab ne pn ausverseghen an dich geschickt sollte eigendlich an wen anders gehen ignorieren bitte!


----------



## FeuRenard (7. Juli 2008)

is eigtl. egal. Wenn du alle frames nimmst, wird der wert über lange zeit gesehen genauer, die letzten 3 frames z.B. sind aktueller. Nur dabei würde man dann glaub ich übertaktungen spüren, bin aber nich ganz sicher.

Würd gern ma wissen, was die andern alle genommen haben!?!

Übrigens: Wenn ich auch alle frames nehme, habe ich ca. 5100


----------



## nfsgame (7. Juli 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> Würd gern ma wissen, was die andern alle genommen haben!?!


 Ich hab L3F genommen


----------



## EGThunder (7. Juli 2008)

Wenn ich L3 nehme sieht das wie folgt aus:

CPU: 1862
GPU: 4757

EG


----------



## Gast3737 (7. Juli 2008)

nehme immer letzter Frame.


----------



## FeuRenard (7. Juli 2008)

sollte jeder selbst entscheiden
-schwankt die Leistung oft (Spiele beanspruchen CPU + GPU) sollte man L3F nehmen
-ist die Leistung relativ konstant (Arbeitsrechner, der Tag und Nacht läuft, aber nicht viel beansprucht wird), sollte man alle frames nehmen

letzter frame würde ich persönlich nicht empfehlen, weil das zu ungenau ist. Lieber 3


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Juli 2008)

die Definition ungenau hängt von den Zeitfaktor ab welchen du betrachtest: kurzfristig ist letzter Farme die richtige Wahl da er die Moment leistung darstellt. Mittelfristig ist L3F ganz gut. langfristig zum Beispiel bei 24/7 ist alle frames die Auswahl, da er hierbei die PPD vom 1 bis Letzten berechneten Frame mittelt, und wenn der erste Frame vor ein paar Tagen war, sieht es schon mies aus wenn da zB 100ppd bei der Graka steht..


----------



## sataan1234 (22. Juli 2008)

hatte ne wu auf mein schlepptop(asus a9rp.1.8ghz celeron m440).6 tage 24/7 für 197 punkte.rofl   meine 9600gt macht laut fahmon 4147 ppd...die braucht 90 min für die gleiche punktzahl......


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Juli 2008)

versuche es mal mit console zu falten und -Flags zusetzen Beschreibung siehe "Howto Console Client". man kann mit -forceasm einiges rausholen...ist das ein Einkerner?. ich habe auf dem AthlonXP 3000+ um die 150ppd gemacht...


----------



## Filico (1. August 2008)

GPU: 5700 ppd
CPU: 2800 ppd
gesamt: 8500 ppd

dabei hab ich meinen Q9450 auf 3,2 Ghz übertaktet. Die GTX 260 läuft momentan noch auf Default-Werten. Trotzdem ein gutes Ergebnis, wie ich finde.


----------



## Philster91 (1. August 2008)

Rund 5.000 PPD laut Fahmon.


----------



## CrashStyle (2. August 2008)

bei mir grad 

GPU: 1778PPD hab aber erst angefangen mit den GPU Client! Der SMP will net so bei meinem Q6600


----------



## putzi (3. August 2008)

hmm hab auch (mal wieder) mit dem Falten begonnen. da ich wegen enormer hitzeentwicklung meinen rechner jedoch nicht den ganzen tag laufen lassen kann( ist auch verdammt laut nachts) kommt für meinen x2 3800+(2,5 ghz) der smp client nicht in frage(habe es mal versucht bin aber grandios gescheitert). habe 2x den trayclient laufen und wundere mich gerade warum ich mit beiden kernen zusammen nur 185ppd schaffe. mit smp wären es sogar nur 135ppd. ist das normal?

LG
    putzi


----------



## CrashStyle (3. August 2008)

So viel




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaputtnix (3. August 2008)

jetzt muss ich auch noch mal meinen senf dazu geben.
da ich erst heute angefangen habe zu falten und einfach mal so ungefragt für team 70335  habe ich natürlich auch noch keine wirkliche erfahrung. 
bei mir sagt fahmon dass mein phenom 169,24 ppd hat. der client läuft im moment aber nur auf einem kern. meine grafikkarte (radeon hd3870) faltet aktuell mit 2073,60 ppd. macht zusammen 2242,84 ppd. wenn ich den herren rechenknecht 24/7 laufen lassen würde. das geht aber nciht, einmal weil mir sonst meine eltern den kopf abreisen wegen der stromrechnung (ja, der phenom ist hungrig), zweitens erzeugt der rechner dabei verdammt viel wärme und drittens um die wärme abzuführen laufen die lüfter auf vollen touren. darum kann und will ich nicht in den dauerbetrieb gehen. vielleicht wenn ich mal ne eigene wohnung habe . aber ansonsten finde ich dieses projekt nicht schlecht, vor allem weil es ja medezinische berechnungen sind, die uns allen im alter eventuell helfen könnten unsere alten tage besser über die runden zu bringen.

so viel erst mal von meiner seite aus
gruß


----------



## Lochti (4. August 2008)

Von heute morgen an bis jetzt nur 1,440 ppd !


----------



## Lochti (4. August 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> Von heute morgen an bis jetzt nur 1,440 ppd !


 p.s: könnte ich schaffen wenn ich beide rechner am laufen hätte suche ja noch sponsoren für zwei gute graka´s !


----------



## kaputtnix (4. August 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> p.s: könnte ich schaffen wenn ich beide rechner am laufen hätte suche ja noch sponsoren für zwei gute graka´s !



suche noch sponsoren für günstigen strom


----------



## kaputtnix (5. August 2008)

aus spass an der freude


----------



## SilentKilla (5. August 2008)

Muahahah, dank Voltmod an meiner 8800GTX verträgt sie nun 648 MHz Kerntakt und 1782 MHz Shadertakt statt vorher 612/1620. Somit rennt sie satte 500ppd schneller. Eine Verbesserung von 5250ppd zu 5760ppd. 

EDIT:

So siehts dann nach einer Nacht aus. Scheinbar hat der GPU-Client eine gute Workunit erwischt und der CPU-Client ne schlechte. Es gab Zeiten da rannte der CPU-Client mit ca. 3000ppd 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wicke75de (9. August 2008)

Es läuft gut, oder besser es faltet gut


----------



## Gast3737 (9. August 2008)

habe ich was verpasst in den letzen 14 Tagen oder hast du Sli-falterei zum laufen bekomm..


----------



## Wicke75de (9. August 2008)

Nee hab von meinem Chef nen Monitor bekommen, dadurch laufen die beiden GT's jetzt einzeln und ich aktiviere nur zum Zocken SLI.


----------



## Gast3737 (10. August 2008)

ja so meinte ich es ja auch..also geht es mit zweiten moni...


----------



## Wicke75de (10. August 2008)

Jo zweiten Monitor ran und dann jeder Graka einen Monitor zuweisen. Mit UltraMon kannste sogar auf jedem Monitor getrennte Hintergrundbilder und Screensaver laufen lassen und Anwendungen auf den zweiten Monitor auslagern. Jetzt im Moment schreibe ich auf dem großen und auf dem zweiten läuft Fußball und die Sidebar.


----------



## Filico (12. August 2008)

man müsste mal ne Liste aufstellen (getrennt nach CPU und GPU), wieviel PPD eine CPU/Graka erreicht kann. wäre mal ganz interessant, wer hier so das Maximum an PPD herausholen kann. 

Bin mittlerweile bei 7000 PPD mit meiner GTX 260 OC angekommen


----------



## SilentKilla (12. August 2008)

Filico schrieb:


> man müsste mal ne Liste aufstellen (getrennt nach CPU und GPU), wieviel PPD eine CPU/Graka erreicht kann. wäre mal ganz interessant, wer hier so das Maximum an PPD herausholen kann.
> 
> Bin mittlerweile bei 7000 PPD mit meiner GTX 260 OC angekommen



Na dann, ich bin gespannt, wie es aussehen wird  An die Arbeit


----------



## Filico (12. August 2008)

leider hab ich momentan recht wenig zeit


----------



## AlterKadaver (14. August 2008)

ich komm mit meiner 8800 GT auf ca. 5100ppd

mein E6400 bringt nochmal ca. 200ppd


----------



## Player007 (15. August 2008)

Ich komme mit meiner HD4850 grad ma auf ca. 1500 PPD 
Liegt es am Treiber oder an Version 6.20, das ich nicht mehr Punkte bekomme (weil die Leistung ist ja da)?

Gruß


----------



## Lochti (15. August 2008)

Ich komme mit meiner HD4850 auch auf ca. 1500 PPD 
und fahre den Beta-client unter Vista 64+


----------



## kaputtnix (15. August 2008)

ich komme ja schon mit meiner hd3870 auf ca. 2300 ppd
irgendwas macht ihr falsch. aso, ich benutze noch win xp. vielleicht liegt es ja auch am betriebssystem.
zu den ca. 2300 ppd der graka gesellen sich noch mal ca. 3x235 ppd von meinem phenom x4 9850be.
macht so ganz grob 3000 - 3050 ppd.


----------



## Philipp1991 (15. August 2008)

Ich komm mit meiner 8800gt (4937,14 PDD) und meinem X2 6000+ (194,17 PDD) auf insgesamt 5131,31 PDD.


----------



## Gast3737 (15. August 2008)

@kaputtnix will ja nicht angeben aber das selbe (3000ppd) habe ich mit einen e7200@3,8ghz und einer oc der hd3870 locker geschafft..console+gpu2 habe ich benutzt


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2008)

Also nochmal..

Die Treiber sind leider noch alles andere als optimiert für die 4800er
- darum sind die Resultate mit 4850 und 4870 so schlecht
- darum "ruht" meine 4800er auch noch und die 8800GT faltet


----------



## Wicke75de (16. August 2008)

Ich hab neulich entdeckt, das die Leistung beim falten nicht nur von den Shadern abhängt. Wenn ich die Core und Speicherfrequenz runtertakte und nur die Shader übertakte, werden meine beiden 88Gt zwarnicht so warm, aber der Unterschied beträgt etwa 1000ppd. Kann das einer bestätigen und weiß jemand , ob es an der Core oder der Speicherfrequenz liegt.

(Taktung nur auf Shader 300/1680/450 und bei voller Taktung 680/1680/950)


----------



## Dudeness (16. August 2008)

Mit dem GPU-Clienten mache ich mit meiner 8800GTS G92 760/1728/1080 atm *5456,84* ppd. Dabei ist der 2. CPU-Core zu 100% ausgelastet.

Teilweise lasse ich auch noch den ersten Core der CPU mitfalten. Der schafft dann *318,32* ppd.

Der Core2 läuft atm mit 3,2Ghz.

Insgesamt komme ich also auf ca.* 5775,16* ppd. 

Morgen wird noch neuer Arbeitsspeicher gekauft und weiter übertaktet. Mal schauen, ob ich meine Graka noch ein wenig höher schrauben kann^^.

Dudeness


----------



## Lochti (16. August 2008)

Hi,
kann man eine 8600 GT und eine 4580 zusammen laufen lassen ?
nicht im sli sondern einzelt ?


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2008)

Theoretisch ginge das schon
Bloss _könnten_ sich _eventil_ die GraKa-Treiber gegenseitig in die Quere kommen

Ich sags mal so rum
Wenn du die beiden Karten zusammen in deinem System betreiben kannst - folding wird nicht meckern


----------



## Lochti (16. August 2008)

So, habe jetzt 2100 ppd , habe die HD4850 auf 690 Gpu Clock und 1108 Memoryclock !


----------



## sataan1234 (16. August 2008)

2100 ppd..!!!!!..für ne 4850.da müsste doch mehr drin sein...die hat doch 600 shadereinheiten...meine olle 9600gt macht locker 4000ppd...liegt bestimmt am treiber...


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2008)

Ach sataan - ist nun doch längst klar, dass die 4800er noch nicht treiberseitig "beglückt" sind und somit "schlecht" falten - *noch*


----------



## Gast3737 (16. August 2008)

zum dritten: wir alle wissen doch das die Streamprozies nicht richtig angesprochen werden und die hd48** wie eine hd38** behandelt wird....


----------



## sataan1234 (16. August 2008)

das mit dem treiberproblem wusste ich doch.wollte nur den Lochti bischen ärgern(spass muss sein )




p.s:Lochti hat mich gleich überholt(130punkte vorsprung nur noch )


----------



## Fragles (16. August 2008)

Also ich komme mit meiner 8800GTX auf 5280 und mit meinem E6600 auf 165.  Habe aber nur einen Kern ausgelastet.


----------



## kaputtnix (16. August 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> @kaputtnix will ja nicht angeben aber das selbe (3000ppd) habe ich mit einen e7200@3,8ghz und einer oc der hd3870 locker geschafft..console+gpu2 habe ich benutzt



tja, gibst aber trotzdem an wie ne tüte mücken  ab in die ecke, SCHÄMEN 

naja, bei mir läuft alles auf standard settings.
aber ich weis auch nicht, warum ich so wenig ppd habe. entweder erwische ich IMMER beschissene wu's,
oder mein sys hat irgendein problem, von dem ich noch nix weis.


----------



## Gast3737 (17. August 2008)

stimmt die wu's sind lamer geworden seit nv mitfaltet macht sich der eindruck breit das ati vernachlässigt wird...taja wenn du den cpu etwas ocen könntest, wären paar mehr ppd drin....


----------



## kaputtnix (17. August 2008)

naja, bei 100%iger auslastung liegt die temperatur schon bei 62°C!
bei 73°C ist schluss mit lustig, da beginnt dann die berühmte kernschmelze, ok, vielleicht ein paar grad höher, aber mehr als die 73°C sind für den normal-user (wie ich es einer bin) ein empfohlener richtwert.
aber ich gucke mal was mein prozzi zu einem höheren takt sagt, versprochen -> nach meinem urlaub, ergo in zwei wochen.
 bis dahin 

gruß


----------



## Gast3737 (17. August 2008)

durch höheren prozitakt skaliert ati ungemein mehr....kannste glauben...


----------



## Avaka (17. August 2008)

Also laut Fahmon falte ich im Moment mit einer Gesamtleistung von
L3F : 9291.97
LF  : 9289.31

System sind 2 8800GT und ein Phenom X4 2,9 GHz. Mal sehen ob das System durchhält, denn die Abwärme und die Belastung ist echt nicht von Pappe.


----------



## Player007 (17. August 2008)

Hab jetzt ma die CPU @ 2,8Ghz laufen lassen und prompt hab ich 1800PPD, ich glaub man braucht ne ordentliche CPU um die HD auszureizen 

Gruß


----------



## Gast3737 (17. August 2008)

4,0 ghz habe ich schon geschafft da war die hd bei 95%...


----------



## XHotSniperX (17. August 2008)

Wie kann man eigentlich das Team wechseln?


----------



## Wicke75de (18. August 2008)

Einfach unter Config ne andere Teamnummer eintragen


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2008)

Dann gehen aber leider die punkte verloren


----------



## Gast3737 (18. August 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> 4,0 ghz habe ich schon geschafft da war die hd bei 95%...


bench zwischenstand: bei 2,95 sind es 65% Last bei der HD...Ziel sind 4,0ghz um die HD auszulasten...


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2008)

Komisch, ich hab wenn ich 3,33GHz auf meinem Quad hab schon an die 94% LAst auf der HD3870.


----------



## Gast3737 (18. August 2008)

bestimmt weil sich die last auf alle vierkerne verteilt..bei mir kann es sich nur auf zwei verteilen...könnte bei dir beispielhaft so aussehen(mal grob überschlagen und philosophiert):
core 1: 2%
core 2: 3%
core 3: 10%
core 4: 100%

bei mir ist es so:
core 1: 5%
core 2: 100%

mit den üblichen Lastschwankungen dabei ...


----------



## nfsgame (18. August 2008)

Hm also Core 0 hat 100%, Core 1 hat 10% und der Rest nix (wenn ich nur gpu laufen hab).


----------



## Gast3737 (18. August 2008)

wielleicht sind 3,3 ghz schon die Grenze....hmmm...der Rest ist zusätzliches Skaling


----------



## Speed-E (18. August 2008)

Ich verteile die GPU-Client-Last lieber auf alle 4 Kerne des C2Q. Das ist besser für die Temperatur , weil kein Kern auf 100% läuft und die GraKa kriegt immer genug Druck.


----------



## XHotSniperX (18. August 2008)

juhui... hat gefunzt  .... bin jetzt mit dabei!!  Hab zwar erst gestern angefangen aber naja.. 

und noch eine Frage: Ich habe ein Pentium 4 3Ghz @ 3.2 und eine HD 2600 Pro 512 MB (600/400 @ 730/531) und habe nur etwa 390 iter / sec... Catalyst 8.7 zur Info 

Ist das nicht viel zu wenig? Ich meine andere Leute haben ja paar Tausend ^^... und die Graka arbeitet nur mit ca. 60 Prozent obwohl ich auf high und 100% eingestellt habe.. die CPU ist zu etwa 70 % ausgelastet... stimmt das so oder ist da was falsch? 

Thanks!


----------



## Gast3737 (18. August 2008)

Diese Angabe bezieht sich auf Fahmon, es gibt diese ppd(pointsperday) Angabe aus, gucke mal im Howto für Fahmon unten in meiner Sig nach, dort wird dir geholfen werden!


----------



## XHotSniperX (18. August 2008)

ehm ich habe Fahmon schon installiert und da steht jetzt etwa 630.95 PPD ich habe bisher nur 1 WU und bin bei 67 % bei der 2ten...


----------



## Dudeness (18. August 2008)

XHotSniperX schrieb:


> ehm ich habe Fahmon schon installiert und da steht jetzt etwa 630.95 PPD ich habe bisher nur 1 WU und bin bei 67 % bei der 2ten...




Na ja, die Rechenpower deiner Grafikkarte ist auch nicht mehr mit der heutigen Grafikkarteneneration zu vergleichen (GF8er, 9er, 200er bzw. AMD 3er u. 4er).

Mit anderen Worten: die von dir verwendete Hardware ist einfach zu betagt, um mit den ppd--Scores akuteller Systeme set-ups mithalten zu können.

Dudeness


----------



## XHotSniperX (18. August 2008)

hehe ja ist natürlich klar... werde bald nachrüsten oder besser gesagt komplett umsteigen.. war aber immer (und noch immer) mit diesem System voll und ganz zufrieden =D.. so langsam brauch ich aber schon was besseres für die heutigen Spiele^^


----------



## Gast3737 (20. August 2008)

guckt mal da Falten mit 4,0 Gigaher(t)z: was mich nur nervt ist die Tatsache das das Projekt laaarmarschig ist....


----------



## SilentKilla (20. August 2008)

Ich will ja deinen Enthusiasmus net bremsen, aber QuadCore ist trotzdem schneller bei  Folding.


----------



## Gast3737 (20. August 2008)

öhhh nööö ich war ne Zeitlang schneller wie MESeidel obwohl er nen Quad und ne HD3870 hatte das Projekt beider Clients ist laammig


----------



## SilentKilla (20. August 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> öhhh nööö ich war ne Zeitlang schneller wie MESeidel obwohl er nen Quad und ne HD3870 hatte das Projekt beider Clients ist laammig



Dann waren seine Clients bestimmt weniger oft am falten, wie deine.


----------



## Gast3737 (20. August 2008)

nöö wir haben und über 1 Woche lang ein 24h duell geliefert wenn man das so sagen kann...


----------



## SilentKilla (20. August 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> nöö wir haben und über 1 Woche lang ein 24h duell geliefert wenn man das so sagen kann...



haha lol wie geil   net schlecht. Dann hat bei dir was besser gepasst.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. August 2008)

Update von heute Morgen(neue WU's neuer Score): 480ppd core1 und 2900ppd gpu2


----------



## Fragles (24. August 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Update von heute Morgen(neue WU's neuer Score): 480ppd core1 und 2900ppd gpu2


 
nich schlecht bei mir sieht es so  aus

GPU 5386ppt
CPU 165ppt

wieso kann ich aus einem Kern nicht mehr Leistung rausholen. meine mein CPU läuft bei 3,42Ghz und ich erreiche eine Kerntemp von 39C° 
Vielleicht sollte ich ihn mal mit 3,6 oder 3,8 GHZ laufen lassen wieviele Punkte würde das mehr bringen ????

Gruss Fragels


----------



## Gast3737 (24. August 2008)

bedenke meine HD3870 ist extrem von der CPU abhäng, heißt dest so schneller dest so besser skaliert auch die GPU. ich bin jetzt bei 3,8 ghz und die gpu ist mit rd. 97% ausgelastet musst du mal oben gucken da habe ich nen Screenshot von 4,0ghz falterei gemacht..

wir haben mit Nfsgame festgestellt das bei ungefähr rund 3,3 ghz die Grenze ist wo der GPU-Kern der HD3870 richtig ausgelastet ist...


----------



## CrashStyle (24. August 2008)

So meine punkte pro tag.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MESeidel (24. August 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> nöö wir haben und über 1 Woche lang ein 24h duell geliefert wenn man das so sagen kann...



Das war ne gute Zeit 


SMP ist mit dem 6.22er noch schlimmer geworden.
Ich muss immer aufpassen, dass ich um 90% den Ordner kopiere, weil er manchmal die WU einfach nicht sendet (und bei Neustart löscht).

Wenn das Problem nicht wäre, käme ich auf 3200 - 3400 PPD laut FahMon...


----------



## CrashStyle (24. August 2008)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Das war ne gute Zeit
> 
> 
> SMP ist mit dem 6.22er noch schlimmer geworden.
> Ich muss immer aufpassen, dass ich um 90% den Ordner kopiere, weil er manchmal die WU einfach nicht sendet (und bei Neustart löscht)...



Empfehle dir den SMP 5.91!


----------



## Kenny2601 (25. August 2008)

Wo genau finde ich das wie viele Punkte ich pro Tag mache .
Oder sind das die unten in der F@H signatur stehn.
Nutze die PS3 . Falte 6stunden am Tag und schaffe eine WU in der zeit.
Und bekomme 250Punkte dafür.


----------



## SilentKilla (25. August 2008)

Kenny2601 schrieb:


> Wo genau finde ich das wie viele Punkte ich pro Tag mache .
> Oder sind das die unten in der F@H signatur stehn.
> Nutze die PS3 . Falte 6stunden am Tag und schaffe eine WU in der zeit.
> Und bekomme 250Punkte dafür.



Jo, das sieht man in der Statistik unten, also bei EXTREME Overclocking - Tweaking PC Hardware To The Max oder bei den www.kakaostats.com


----------



## MESeidel (25. August 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Empfehle dir den SMP 5.91!



Ändert nichts.
Ich hatte schon mal den 5.92 laufen.
Die Probleme sind teilweise im Core.

Und gestern hatte ich bei 50% ein EUE in einem Projekt in dem ich noch nie Probleme hatte.

Auf Overclock.net ist das Forum auch voll mit SMP Problemen.
Naja, etwas Zeit geben dem Ganzen


----------



## Player007 (26. August 2008)

*UPDATE*

Hab jetzt mit meiner HD4850 (Catalyst 8.8) und dem 6.22 Client, mit dem 4746 Projekt ca. 2900PPD.

Scheint ein guter Wert zu sein 

Gruß


----------



## Bumblebee (26. August 2008)

Player007 schrieb:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> Hab jetzt mit meiner HD4850 (Catalyst 8.8) und dem 6.22 Client, mit dem 4746 Projekt ca. 2900PPD.
> 
> ...


 
Nun, für ne 4850er scheint mir das auch so ..


----------



## Lochti (26. August 2008)

Der wert ist ok , 
ich hoffe das es noch besser wird mit treiber und programme !
Die müssen ja noch alle auf der 4850 konfi.. werden.

Gruß Lochti

P.s: das höchste war bei mir 3199 mit einen 548 packet 4747


----------



## Gast3737 (26. August 2008)

das lustige ist bei mir sind die 548 bedeutend langsamer...nur um 2200ppd und die kleinen wu*s mit ca. 192 sind mit 2900ppd schneller...


----------



## Player007 (26. August 2008)

Joa bei mir ist es genau umgedreht, 1900PPD bei den kleinen und 2900PPD bei den großen 

Gruß


----------



## Lochti (26. August 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> das lustige ist bei mir sind die 548 bedeutend langsamer...nur um 2200ppd und die kleinen wu*s mit ca. 192 sind mit 2900ppd schneller...


Ups , sorry ja ,jetzt aber weiß ich es , welche gpu und ram einstellungen habt ihr ?


----------



## Gast3737 (26. August 2008)

habe eine hd3870 ich bewahre mir ein Faltgeheimnis..soviel sei gesagt es ist am Anschlag...aber es kommt auch auf die cpu an die ist auf 3,8ghz....das ist ein Teil der ATI-Faltgeschwindigkeit...plus die anderen beiden Sachen: pcie x16 und windowsversion(xp ist schneller)


----------



## Wotan1970 (28. August 2008)

Werd hier auch ma posten was ich so falte.Hab mir heute ne 9800 GT AMP von Zotac gegönnt.^^

 Projekt : 5506
 Core    : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames  : 100
 Punkte  : 480


 -- MikeCore1 --

 Minimale Frame-Dauer   : 1mn 20s  - 5184,00 ppd
 Gemittelte Frame-Dauer : 1mn 21s  - 5120,00 ppd
 Aktuelle Frame-Dauer   : 1mn 22s  - 5057,56 ppd
 L3F-Frame-Dauer        : 1mn 22s  - 5057,56 ppd
 Effektive Frame-Dauer  : 1mn 55s  - 3606,26 ppd


Mit dem zweitem Core  und der Graka sind derzeit theoretisch um die 5200 ppd drin.

Gruß Wotan


----------



## Dudeness (29. August 2008)

Es wird wahrscheinlich nur ein Bug sein, aber lustig ist es schon: Ich mache momentan mit dem ersten CPU-Core @ 3,5GHz über 7000 ppd  .

P.S.: calculate pdd based on: last frame only

Hier der Beweis - leider wird es so nicht bleiben  :


----------



## CrashStyle (29. August 2008)

Bei mir schauts so aus! Ist ein Q6600




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. August 2008)

Dudeness schrieb:


> Es wird wahrscheinlich nur ein Bug sein, aber lustig ist es schon: Ich mache momentan mit dem ersten CPU-Core @ 3,5GHz über 7000 ppd


 
Kein Bug , die gromacs 33er sind "das gelbe vom Ei"
Wenn du *nur* diesen 5113er falten würdest kämen dabei *tatsächlich* so viele Punkte zusammen


----------



## Dudeness (29. August 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Kein Bug , die gromacs 33er sind "das gelbe vom Ei"
> Wenn du *nur* diesen 5113er falten würdest kämen dabei *tatsächlich* so viele Punkte zusammen



Das ähhhh...das ähhhhhähh....ist natürlich NICE  ...


Dudeness


----------



## FeuRenard (29. August 2008)

hast "-advmethods" ?
is aber ganz schön hammer. Die ham da bestimmt n fehler gemacht und zu viele punkte druff gemacht. Kann mir ned vorstellen, dass das ernst is
man stelle sich das ganze mal mit 4 cores vor


----------



## SilentKilla (29. August 2008)

Könnte aber vllt doch Bug sein. Wenn ich mir im Hintergrund das Command Fenster mit dem Log vom Client angucke, dann sehe ich, dass er über 15 min für einen Frame benötigt. Und bei 15 min mache ich mit nem Quadcore und einer 1920 Punkte WU ca. 2000ppd.


----------



## Dudeness (29. August 2008)

Das tag "-advmethods" hatte ich nicht aktiviert.


ppd. sind auch wieder bei ca. 800 gelandet. Es war also scheinbar doch nur ein Bug oder, warum auch immer, eine kurzeitige Steigerung von fast 1000%.

Dudeness


----------



## Gast3737 (29. August 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Bei mir schauts so aus! Ist ein Q6600


ganz ohne Quad mit fast dem selben Verbrauch...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrashStyle (29. August 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ganz ohne Quad mit fast dem selben Verbrauch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was bedeutet der punkt hinter der 3870 ppd?


----------



## Dudeness (29. August 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Was bedeutet der punkt hinter der 3870 ppd?



Kurz zusammengefasst:


Das Sternchen bedeutet, dass die ETA und die pdd. nur eine *Schätzung* anhand der vom Clienten gesetzten Checkpoints ist.

Hier die Bezugsquelle (habe mir den Text nur schnell durchgelesen. Ich bin ja momentan noch mit der vm und xbuntu beschäftigt ^^):

"It _is_ a bug, and here's the technical explanation as to why.

The "frame" count on psummary is better described as an Intermediate Data Point (IDP) count.
The researchers running these simulations don't just want to know what the state of the WU was at the beginning and the end of the simulation, they also want to know what happens in-between (there was a special case a while back where a particular Gro33 WU had an IDP of zero), and the number of "in-between" states is the IDP.
For example, in the results file for a WU with an IDP of 50 there are 50 individual snapshots of the system state at different times during the simulation.

Now, the confusion arises because the IDP count has no real relationship with how many "frame" markers there are in a given FAHlog.txt. It has just been coincidence that most of the time they match up (this is also an example of the unfortunate use of the word frame to mean many different things).
Simply put you cannot work out how many markers there will be in a logfile by looking at the IDP count because different cores have different logging logic.

To correct this, FahMon 2.3.2 distrusts the psummary frame count and calculates how many markers there are going to be in a log file as it goes. When it can't make a determination it falls back to the psummary value (or another sensible default) but marks the PPD with an asterisk to indicate that it (and the ETA) may not be accurate."

Folding Forum • View topic - FahMon (multi-platform app to monitor various F@h clients)

Dudeness


----------



## kaputtnix (31. August 2008)

ich glaube, heute ist mein glückstag. habe jetzt zum 2.ten mal einen gromacs 33 bekommen.
die bringen jeweils 749 punkte. und die beiden kerne rechnen da 2 tage lang rum (auf standardtakt)
jetzt gehe ich erstmal mittag essen und danach erforsche ich die taktfreudigkeit meiner cpu. bis dahin
frohes falten


----------



## Bestia (31. August 2008)

Ist das gut?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Komischerweise verändern sich nicht die Punkte, die die Graka macht beim Übertakten.


----------



## Dudeness (31. August 2008)

Der ppd. Wert für die Grafikkarte ist vollkommen in Ordnung bzw. "normal". Der für die CPU ist hingegen schon sehr gut, wenn die 1400 pdd. konstand bleiben ^^.

Dudeness


----------



## Bestia (31. August 2008)

Fands bissl wenig für CPU, aber ok, dann bin ich ma ruhig und zufrieden


----------



## Filico (31. August 2008)

habs endlich mal geschafft, ne WU mit 1920 Punkten durchzuziehen. Hat echt nen ganzen Tag mit dem Q9450 gedauert.

Dafür hat sich das Falten auch gelohnt. Hab die 100.000 geknackt.


----------



## Dudeness (31. August 2008)

Bestia schrieb:


> Fands bissl wenig für CPU, aber ok, dann bin ich ma ruhig und zufrieden



Na ja, also dafür, dass es "nur" ein DualCore ist, sind die pdd. schon sehr hoch.

Dudeness


----------



## Bestia (31. August 2008)

3,6Ghz<->FSB400<->4GB DDR1066


----------



## der_yappi (1. September 2008)

Mit meiner 8800GTS (G80) bin ich bei ca. 3.500ppd.
Mal en bissle mehr oder weniger - je nachdem wie lang mein PC läuft.


Frage:
Welche Takterhöhung bringt mehr? GPU oder Shader?
Wie weit kann man bei der G80 ohne Probs gehen?
Meine momentane F@H - Taktung 600 MHz (GPU) und 1500 MHz (Shader).


PS: Ist eine Leadtek-Karte mit 640MB und Arctic Cooling Extreme Kühler
http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Grafikkarten_Luefter/Arctic-Cooling/Accelero_Xtreme_8800_(G80)/250929/?tn=HARDWARE&l1=Cooling&l2=Grafikkarten-L%C3%BCfter


----------



## nfsgame (1. September 2008)

Shader oc bringt mehr


----------



## The Ian (1. September 2008)

wie ist das eigendlich bei der graka...kann man die shader höher übertackten wenn man mit gpu oder ram weiter runter geht, oder lieber alles so weit rauf wie möglich?^^


----------



## FeuRenard (1. September 2008)

also, wenn du bei F@H leistung ham willst muss alles so hoch wie möglich sein.

sieht sich einer DAS an


----------



## McZonk (2. September 2008)

Habe jetzt auch mal mein DDR3 Testsystem eine Runde rechnen lassen. 
Der pure Wahnsinn was die betagte 8800GTS/640 wegholzt! G80 Architektur 4tw


----------



## Gast3737 (2. September 2008)

der E8600 hat nen 10er Multi nich? der braucht ja garkeinen Strom..ich muss auf den E7200 schon 1,280v legen..bei 3,8ghz..starke Faltleistung...komm da geht noch mehr!! feel the Devil inside..hihi..


----------



## McZonk (2. September 2008)

Die Karte und die CPU rödeln beide unter der OEM Lukü  Da geht dann wirklich nichtmehr viel (Glück dass das Setup im Keller steht und ich die 90% Lüfter nicht höre ).

Der E8600 ist ne Traum-CPU. Mit weit unter 1.2V die 4.0GHz rockt schon derbe. (Gehen btw auch 4500MHz für 24/7 bei moderater Spannung). Aber das gehört wo anders hin. 

Will mit der Karte noch die 6k ppd knacken.


----------



## Gast3737 (2. September 2008)

ich glaube meine Falttipps vom ATI helfen dir nicht weiter NV ist eine andere Welt...Stichwort Taskman und Proritäten und Kerne zuweisen...ist zum Beispiel ein Ding bei ATI...Speichertakt erhöhen bringt nix kannste glauben, am Shader musst du noch feilen...


----------



## McZonk (2. September 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> [..] am Shader musst du noch feilen...


Bedenkt man, dass die Karte default 1200 MHz Shadertakt hat, ist da bald nichtmehr viel mit feilen. Der Luftkühler kommt zudem auch an die Grenzen  Werd dennoch nach der WU mal schauen, ob ich nicht 1900 MHz ans laufen bekomme


----------



## Gast3737 (2. September 2008)

soweit bist du ja nicht entfernt. Denke dann knackst du die 6000ppd locker..machst du das mit Rivertuner, quasi on the fly? da drüfte beim ändern eigentlich nix passieren. mache es auch so...Early unit End hat er da noch nicht gemacht..


----------



## McZonk (2. September 2008)

Zumindest die 98GTX stieg immer sehr heftig aus - deshalb will ich nichts riskieren und teste immer zum Beginn einer WU den höheren Takt. Weiß auch nicht, wo bei dem Setup das Maximum liegt. Unter Wakü war auf jedenfall noch mehr drin - stay tuned


----------



## McZonk (2. September 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> soweit bist du ja nicht entfernt. Denke dann knackst du die 6000ppd locker..


Bischen mehr shadertakt hat geholfen: 6000PPD mit ner betagten 8800GTS/640:


----------



## Gast3737 (2. September 2008)

na siehste hab ich doch gesagt..


----------



## CrashStyle (2. September 2008)

Bin froh wen ich mit meiner 3870 2000PPD mache!


----------



## SilentKilla (2. September 2008)

McZonk schrieb:


> Bischen mehr shadertakt hat geholfen: 6000PPD mit ner betagten 8800GTS/640:



Also 6000ppd sind sehr sportlich mit dieser Karte. Mit meiner 8800GTX @ V-Mod schaffe ich bei guten WUs und ohne Auslastung durch Videos vllt mal 6000ppd. Ansonsten dümpelt die bei 5600 rum. Nicht schlecht Herr Specht...


----------



## McZonk (2. September 2008)

Für irgendetwas muss die hochgezüchtete Hardware ja auch gut sein (Hat auch nen Vmod @ 1.35V Last dran  )


----------



## kaputtnix (2. September 2008)

ich weis ja nicht, aber ich denke mal diese werte sind so im schnitt???
wie sieht es bei den anderen aus, die den phenom x4 9850 und/oder eine hd3870 haben???
bitte um antwort.


----------



## CrashStyle (2. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (3. September 2008)

kaputtnix schrieb:


> ich weis ja nicht, aber ich denke mal diese werte sind so im schnitt???
> wie sieht es bei den anderen aus, die den phenom x4 9850 und/oder eine hd3870 haben???
> bitte um antwort.


warum nimmst du keinen SMP...faltest du nicht so oft?..und mit der Graka das hängt vom Projekt und deinen CPU ab, ja ich sage bewusst CPU weil dest so schneller dest so besser skaliert die HD..

Tipp an Crashstyle und dich im Taskman den FahCore 11 auf hohe Priorität und auf den Kern setzen mit der MashineID(zum Beispiel bei mir: MaschinID ist 2, auf Kern 1 setzen) und ihr werdet sehen es geschiet ein Faltwunder..


----------



## nfsgame (3. September 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Tipp an Crashstyle und dich im Taskman den FahCore 11 auf hohe Priorität und auf den Kern setzen mit der MashineID(zum Beispiel bei mir: MaschinID ist 2, auf Kern 1 setzen) und ihr werdet sehen es geschiet ein Faltwunder..


Den Tipp kennen zumindest CrashStyle und ich schon.


----------



## Lochti (3. September 2008)

Habe jetzt ein Großes Packet 548 Punkte , bin bei 3220 ppd !


----------



## CrashStyle (3. September 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> warum nimmst du keinen SMP...faltest du nicht so oft?..und mit der Graka das hängt vom Projekt und deinen CPU ab, ja ich sage bewusst CPU weil dest so schneller dest so besser skaliert die HD..
> 
> Tipp an Crashstyle und dich im Taskman den FahCore 11 auf hohe Priorität und auf den Kern setzen mit der MashineID(zum Beispiel bei mir: MaschinID ist 2, auf Kern 1 setzen) und ihr werdet sehen es geschiet ein Faltwunder..



Danke!



nfsgame schrieb:


> Den Tipp kennen zumindest CrashStyle und ich schon.



Jop Stimmt! Trotzdem Danke an euch beiden!


Wen ich nebenbei zocken möchte wäre es besser auf höher als normal oder kann ich das auf Hoch lassen?


----------



## Player007 (3. September 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Wen ich nebenbei zocken möchte wäre es besser auf höher als normal oder kann ich das auf Hoch lassen?



Was willste nebenbei zocken, da gehen deine PPD derbe in Keller.
Außer wenn man Siedler IV zockt, dann ist sind die PPD gleich.
Hab auch schon mal Crysis gezockt, da ging dann nix mehr (Crysis ruckelt und F&H @ 600PPD.
Und das bei Hoch, höher als Normal oder Normal 

Gruß


----------



## kaputtnix (3. September 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> warum nimmst du keinen SMP...faltest du nicht so oft?..und mit der Graka das hängt vom Projekt und deinen CPU ab, ja ich sage bewusst CPU weil dest so schneller dest so besser skaliert die HD..



warum einfach, wenn es auch kompliziert geht???
außerdem, ich falte zwar jeden tag, aber dann nur höchstens 3 stunden. und für die zeit kann ich auch die consolen laufen lassen, zumal wie ich mitbekommen habe, dort die deadlines wesentlich großzügiger sind.

und das mit der übertaktung hatte ich auch bereits ausprobiert. bei 2809 MHz war ich schon. nur da ich beim übertakten nicht wirklich erfahrung sammeln konnte, hab ich das ganze dann lieber sein lassen und wieder auf referenztakt gedrosselt. das mag der eine oder andere nicht verstehen, aber ich brauch nicht noch mehr wärme für noch mehr strom. und so wesentlich erhöhte rechenkraft bringt das ganze auch nicht. nene. da ist mir meine cpu ein wenig zu teuer gewesen.


----------



## FeuRenard (4. September 2008)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Wen ich nebenbei zocken möchte wäre es besser auf höher als normal oder kann ich das auf Hoch lassen?



Würde dir empfehlen vorm Zocken den Client zu beenden. Bei mir is nämlich bei CoD4 im Multiplayer dem Client n Fehler passiert un der hat regelmäßig wieder bei 0% angefangen (un in CoD4 hatte ich für 5sec. n Freeze)


----------



## CrashStyle (4. September 2008)

FeuRenard schrieb:


> Würde dir empfehlen vorm Zocken den Client zu beenden. Bei mir is nämlich bei CoD4 im Multiplayer dem Client n Fehler passiert un der hat regelmäßig wieder bei 0% angefangen (un in CoD4 hatte ich für 5sec. n Freeze)



Ich mach des schon paar Wochen und zocken und falten klapp wunderbar stel ihn halt nur noch hoch auf höher als normal ein und los!


----------



## Bumblebee (4. September 2008)

Also wenn ich was *Aufwendiges* zocke dann mach ich auch aus

Bei weniger fordernden Sachen (zb: HGL) lass ich laufen - geht aber trotzdem etwas in die Knie
Der Gewinn an Leistung im *Game* ist aber den Verzicht auf PPD in dem Fall nicht wert


----------



## Bestia (16. September 2008)

Hier die Hammerleistung meines Servers 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wie sagt man doch: Jedes BISCHEN, auch wenn es NOCH SO WENIG ist, hilft!
Oder?


----------



## Gast3737 (16. September 2008)

besser als 0,1ppd


----------



## nfsgame (16. September 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> besser als 0,1ppd


Hatte ich mal als ich gucken wollte was nen Pentium (ohne MMX) so macht.


----------



## Bestia (16. September 2008)

Bist ja ganz schön auf Zack, Rune.
Wie ist denn hier der Rekord mit den Wenigsten?


----------



## Gast3737 (16. September 2008)

dann müsste man ein "[Benchmark] Wie wenig Punkte faltet ihr so am Tag?" machen...


----------



## kaputtnix (16. September 2008)

@ Bestia: rechnet dein so genannter server noch mit lochkarten???


----------



## Bestia (17. September 2008)

Ne du, Lochkarten sind viel schneller. Das geht noch per Hand mit dem Rechenschieber


----------



## Bumblebee (17. September 2008)

Bestia schrieb:


> Ne du, Lochkarten sind viel schneller. Das geht noch per Hand mit dem Rechenschieber


 
Da hab ich dir einen tollen OC-Tip(p)

Wechsle auf Rechen*scheibe* - das bringts


----------



## CrashStyle (17. September 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Da hab ich dir einen tollen OC-Tip(p)
> 
> Wechsle auf Rechen*scheibe* - das bringts



das ist gut! Muss ich auch mal versuchen.


----------



## Lochti (20. September 2008)

So ich habe WINXP wieder mal installiert , und habe AMD Fusion Beta Installiert !

Dazu Die Treiber und Tools :
ATI Treiber 8.9 
Expertool 4.0
Dual-Core Optimizer 1.1.4

Folding macht jetzt bei Gutschrift von 548 Punkten 3507 ppd !

Benchmark folgen noch !


----------



## SilentKilla (20. September 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> So ich habe WINXP wieder mal installiert , und habe AMD Fusion Beta Installiert !
> 
> Dazu Die Treiber und Tools :
> ATI Treiber 8.9
> ...



Joa, ich denke, dass kann sich sehen lassen.  Klasse Sache, bringt unser Team nur weiter nach vorne. Also alle fleißig umrüsten.


----------



## kaputtnix (21. September 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> So ich habe WINXP wieder mal installiert , und habe AMD Fusion Beta Installiert !
> 
> Dazu Die Treiber und Tools :
> ATI Treiber 8.9
> ...



mit welcher graka???
EDIT: wenn man in die signatur guggt, sieht man ja welche. mein fehler.


----------



## Lochti (12. Oktober 2008)

So habe mal wieder Vista drauf , und kann nur sagen es ist immer das selbe mit dem System bekomme mal wieder kein Folding installiert zum die sache !


----------



## CrashStyle (12. Oktober 2008)

Mit meiner neuen 9800GTX+




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (12. Oktober 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> So habe mal wieder Vista drauf , und kann nur sagen es ist immer das selbe mit dem System bekomme mal wieder kein Folding installiert zum die sache !


PC Games Hardware Extreme - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Howto]Gpu2 einrichten für Ati und Nvidia habe dir da eine Antwort darauf gegeben!


----------



## Lochti (12. Oktober 2008)

au CrashStyle,
dann aber mal los auf zur oberersten elite mit dir , ich werde mal winken weil habe mit drei rechner gerade mal 6000 ppd laut FahMon


----------



## Bestia (14. Oktober 2008)

6500PPD mit ner 9800GTX+, ist das normal???


----------



## Mayday21 (14. Oktober 2008)

Mit meiner 8800 GTX komm ich auch auf gut 6000 ... denke das kommt schon hin.


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Oktober 2008)

Bestia schrieb:


> 6500PPD mit ner 9800GTX+, ist das normal???



Ja!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...gh-folding-home-thread-ii-138.html#post271218


----------



## Lochti (15. Oktober 2008)

So , nun habe ich meine 10.000 ppd am tag !
Top 100 können kommen.


----------



## FeuRenard (15. Oktober 2008)

ein null mehr und ich verstehe deine Euphorie


----------



## Mayday21 (15. Oktober 2008)

Mayday21 schrieb:


> Mit meiner 8800 GTX komm ich auch auf gut 6000 ... denke das kommt schon hin.


Hier meine GTX:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und heute hat meine CPU mal ne große Aufgabe bekommen, für die ich ja immerhin 3 Monate Zeit habe 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentKilla (16. Oktober 2008)

Mayday21 schrieb:


> Hier meine GTX:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guter Wert für die Graka. Mit welchen Taktfrequenzen läuft sie?


----------



## Mayday21 (16. Oktober 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Guter Wert für die Graka. Mit welchen Taktfrequenzen läuft sie?


Ist eine Sparkle Calibre 889+.
Hatte ich hier mal zum Verkauf angeboten, dann aber doch behalten und fürs Falten scheint sie sehr gut geeignet.


----------



## SilentKilla (16. Oktober 2008)

Nanu, läuft sie so, wie im Verkaufsthread angeboten?


----------



## Lochti (17. Oktober 2008)

Meine ppd am Tag !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayday21 (17. Oktober 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Nanu, läuft sie so, wie im Verkaufsthread angeboten?


Ganz genau so läuft sie.


----------



## SilentKilla (17. Oktober 2008)

Ok, dann musst du ne gute WU erwischt haben.

Denn meine GTX ist im Schnitt höher getaktet und macht bei den "normalen" WUs 5,5k ppd.


----------



## Mayday21 (17. Oktober 2008)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ok, dann musst du ne gute WU erwischt haben.
> 
> Denn meine GTX ist im Schnitt höher getaktet und macht bei den "normalen" WUs 5,5k ppd.


Eigentlich hatte ich bei noch keine WU weniger als 5800 Punkte, die gezeigten 6000 sind normaler Durchschnitt.


----------



## Bestia (19. Oktober 2008)

Hai, ich hatte mich ja neulich über die hohen PPD bei der 9800GTX gewundert, dabei habe ich gerade das hier bei meinem FahMon gesehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SilentKilla (19. Oktober 2008)

"Nur" 6500ppd mit ner GTX 260?? Da kommt ja meine betagte 8800 GTX verdammt gut mit.


----------



## Bestia (19. Oktober 2008)

Na hör ma, in nem anderen Thread habe ich gelesen, dass die in der Regel auf 5500 kommt. 
Deswegen war ich so verwundert. Aber ehrlich gesagt hätte ioch auch gedacht dass die etwas schneller falten kann.


----------



## SilentKilla (19. Oktober 2008)

In letzter Zeit scheint Folding gewinnbringendere WUs rauszubringen. Mit den "neuen" WUs rennt meine 8800 GTX mit ca. 6300 ppd.


----------



## Bestia (19. Oktober 2008)

Also bei der CPU variiert das ja von Einheit zu Einheit. Ich komm mit ner 682er WU auf 1450PPD und mit ner 15er oder 47er so auf 300PPD ungefähr.
Aber bei der Graka hatte ich bis jetzt immer 480er, nie andere.


----------



## SilentKilla (19. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab eigentlich auch immer die 480. Zeitweise gabs mal 530 oder so. Die haben aber ewig gedauert.

Ich hab keine Ahnung wieso meine Graka über 500ppd zugelegt hat, hab an sich nix verändert.


----------



## CrashStyle (19. Oktober 2008)

Meine PPD 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Filico (19. Oktober 2008)

> Ich hab keine Ahnung wieso meine Graka über 500ppd zugelegt hat, hab an sich nix verändert.


Da wird der neue Core die Ursache sein. Ich hab mit meiner Karte um teilweise 1000 PPD zugelegt 



> Na hör ma, in nem anderen Thread habe ich gelesen, dass die in der Regel auf 5500 kommt.


Ja, auf Standard-Takt bringt se nur etwa 5500-6000. Ich hab meine noch zusätzlich übertaktet und das Maximum sind 8100 bei mir.


----------



## SilentKilla (19. Oktober 2008)

Der Mann hat Recht. Am 13.10. kam ein neuer Core heraus. Ist mir gar net aufgefallen.


----------



## Bestia (19. Oktober 2008)

Ja stimmt, das kann sein.

@Filico: Ähm, wie sind deine Taktraten, wennman fragen darf?  Weil das ist schon echt ne Leistung!


----------



## Filico (19. Oktober 2008)

weiß ich jetzt gar nicht so genau, da ich nicht vorm Rechner sitze. Bin unter der Woche einschließlich Sonntagabend nicht zu Hause und kann da mom nicht nachschauen. Bewegen sich aber auf dem Niveau 700/1500/1200 MHz (Chip/Shader/Speicher). 8100 PPD bekomm ich aber nur mit Wus aus dem Projekt 5504 hin, ansonten 7900.

Deshalb sind meine 24hr AVG PPD etwas niedrig, obwohl ich am WE 24h durchfalte.


----------



## CrashStyle (20. Oktober 2008)

Das der neue Folding@Home Client Version 6.20r1?


----------



## Bestia (21. Oktober 2008)

Öhm, weiß denn einer wie sich das auf die ATI Karten ausgewirkt hat?


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Oktober 2008)

nö das diese instabiler mit neuem Treiber 8.10 unter Vista sind. mehr hat sich nicht geändert und eine neue WU gibt es mit 388 pt!


----------



## Lochti (31. Oktober 2008)

Mehr ppd schaffe ich am tag nicht, wenn überhaupt 4000 - 6000 !



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nooby-on-mp3 (4. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen...

Bin noch neu hier, aber schon seit 2002 Leser der PC Games Hardware und da liest man ja immer öfter von Folding@home, deswegen dachte ich, ich schau mal was im Keller rum liegt, bau mal was zusammen und mache mit....

Das System:

AMD Sempron 3000+ Sockel 754
MSI Mainborad
1024 MB Ram
Asus EN8800GS

Nichts Besonderes ich weiß, deswegen lag es ja auch im Keller rum! Aber denke für einen kleinen Beitrag zum PC Games Hardware Team reicht es...

Einfach mal in den Link reinschauen und eure Meinung dazu würde mich interresieren...


----------



## SilentKilla (4. November 2008)

Super, danke, jeder Beitrag zählt und >5000ppd sind schon recht gut.


----------



## nooby-on-mp3 (4. November 2008)

Hab nochmal ein bisschen das Sys eingestellt... hat sogar ein bisschen gebracht...


----------



## nfsgame (4. November 2008)

Gut wir können jeden Punkt brauchen!


----------



## Lochti (7. November 2008)

Heute Mache ich meine 200.000 Punkte voll !


----------



## Bumblebee (7. November 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> Heute Mache ich meine 200.000 Punkte voll !


 
Go Lochti *GO *


----------



## Stergi (7. November 2008)

Ich kann ca.6 - 6.3k ppd machen


----------



## Lochti (7. November 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Go Lochti *GO *


Nun hab ich auch meine 200.000 voll !
Nun kann die 500.000 kommen !


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (8. November 2008)

meine 8800 GT schafft mit dem tray client so zwischen 5300 und 5600 PPD

nur irgendwie krieg ich die cpu nicht zum laufen unter vista x64, weder den SMP noch den tray... 


also fahmon sacht mir der läuft... im tray steht 0/125 und ändert sich auch net... die cpu auslastung geht zwar hoch... aber irgendwie tut sich nix an den ppd hm

1000 - 1100 ppd mit dem core2 xD

so komm ich nun auf 6600 ppd


----------



## MESeidel (11. November 2008)

BiTbUrGeR schrieb:


> also fahmon sacht mir der läuft... im tray steht 0/125 und ändert sich auch net... die cpu auslastung geht zwar hoch... aber irgendwie tut sich nix an den ppd hm
> 
> 1000 - 1100 ppd mit dem core2 xD
> 
> so komm ich nun auf 6600 ppd



Der normale CPU Client rechnet locker 30 Minuten für 1%.
Und der SMP auch gerne 15 min.

Beim DualCore kannst du den SMP nur nutzen, wenn der Rechner wirklich 24/7 läuft.
Sonst wird es wohl mit den Deadlines knapp.

Und der Single Client bringt relativ wenig PPD.
Vorallem im Vergleich zur nVidia Grafikkarte.
Da musst du dir selbst überlegen, ob dir das die Strom-Kosten wert ist...


----------



## twack3r (12. November 2008)

Also im Anhang meine ppd, kann mir mal bitte jemand sagen, ob das für ne GTX280 in etwa so stimmt?

LG


----------



## Mayday21 (12. November 2008)

Jo, kommt hin. Bis zu 8100ppd hat man mit der Karte bislang erreicht.


----------



## twack3r (12. November 2008)

Nice. Die läuft im Moment auch mit 700 MHz GPU, denke da ist noch was drin.
Wäre trotzdem super, wenn es eine komfortable Lösung gäbe, um alle 3 GTX280 zu nutzen.


----------



## daonly90 (15. November 2008)

Hey Lochti,

ich hab mal eine Frage an dich, faltest du mit einer Ati-Karte und einer Geforce-Karte? 
Ich habe auch zur Zeit eine ATi 4870 im Rechner, habe aber auch eine Geforce 8800gt hier rumliegen, funktioniert das? 

Danke


----------



## nfsgame (15. November 2008)

Unter Vista ist es unmöglich, unter XP könnte es funktionieren.


----------



## daonly90 (15. November 2008)

Wie soll das mit den Treibern funktionieren?


----------



## nfsgame (15. November 2008)

Manuell über den Geräte-MAnager einbinden. Aber das braucht Mühe und Gedult.
Lochti hat aber glaub ich sowieso zwei PCs am Falten, indenen die Grakas "verteilt" sind.


----------



## BiTbUrGeR (17. November 2008)

Projekt    : 2665
 Core       : SMP Gromacs
 Frames     : 100
 Gutschrift : 1920 Punkte


 -- CPU SMP --

 Minimale Frame-Dauer   : 24mn 38s - 1122,38 ppd
 Gemittelte Frame-Dauer : 24mn 38s - 1122,38 ppd
 Aktuelle Frame-Dauer   : 24mn 38s - 1122,38 ppd
 L3F-Frame-Dauer        : 24mn 38s - 1122,38 ppd
 Effektive Frame-Dauer  : 24mn 00s - 1152,00 ppd

 Projekt    : 5506
 Core       : GPUv2 Gromacs
 Frames     : 100
 Gutschrift : 480 Punkte


 -- GPU --

 Minimale Frame-Dauer   : 1mn 23s - 4996,63 ppd
 Gemittelte Frame-Dauer : 1mn 23s - 4996,63 ppd
 Aktuelle Frame-Dauer   : 1mn 23s - 4996,63 ppd
 L3F-Frame-Dauer        : 1mn 23s - 4996,63 ppd
 Effektive Frame-Dauer  : 1mn 28s - 4712,73 ppd


----------



## Windows 7 Freak (18. November 2008)

bekomme immer maxiaml nur 15 punkte.
projekt 4421


----------



## Lochti (18. November 2008)

* NVIDIA Quadro FX 5800*

wie viele punkte macht diese Kraka ?


----------



## Mayday21 (18. November 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> * NVIDIA Quadro FX 5800*
> 
> wie viele punkte macht diese Kraka ?


In erster Linie wichtig ist meines Wissens die Shaderleistung. Da die Karte über genauso viele Pipelines verfügt wie die GTX 280, anscheinend aber niedriger getaktet ist als diese (hatte ich gelesen, finde leider den Link nicht mehr), wird die Leistung vermutlich knapp unter der einer GTX 280 liegen.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. November 2008)

Lochti schrieb:


> * NVIDIA Quadro FX 5800*
> 
> wie viele punkte macht diese Graka ?


 
Nun, falls sie F@h wirklich unterstützt - ne ganze Menge - denk ich mir
Bloss ist das Teil natürlich *jenseitig* teuer


----------



## TooHot (18. November 2008)

Worum gehts hier beim Falten?


----------



## Bumblebee (18. November 2008)

Hallo TooHot und danke für dein Interesse
Hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/23465-ist-folding.html kannst was nachlesen dazu


----------



## TooHot (19. November 2008)

Danke Bimblebee, werde gleich loslegen.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2008)

TooHot schrieb:


> Danke *Bimblebee*, werde gleich loslegen.


 
Immerhin besser als Bimbobee


----------



## TooHot (20. November 2008)

ups bumblebee, war keine absicht..

wie stelle ich fahmon ein?


Jetzt hab ichs, deine Name stammt aus Transporter, hab ich rrecht oder hab ich recht ^^


----------



## SilentKilla (20. November 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Immerhin besser als Bimbobee



Jawoll, oh mann.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2008)

TooHot schrieb:


> ups bumblebee, war keine absicht..
> 
> wie stelle ich fahmon ein?
> 
> ...


 
Nein, nein und nein

Also, nein, du hast es nicht
Denn nein, die haben meinen Namen geklaut
und nein, denn der Film//Story heisst *Transformer's*

btw. schau mal wie "er" ausschaut - ich bin hübscher


----------



## Lochti (21. November 2008)

Ich werde mit meinen Team richtig viele Punkte falten !
Bin mal gespannt wer in die top 100 Falten wird !
Ich hoffe bald keiner mehr ,weil mein Account auf platz 71 ist !
Aber ich weiß auch , wenn unser Rekord versuch vorbei ist, werde ich nicht alleine da stehen um meinen Platz 69 wieder zu Bekommen !

Wenn ich so in der User liste sehe gibt es noch viele in der top 100 die falten !


----------



## sataan1234 (21. November 2008)

da hat lochti recht.....is ja nur für ne kurze zeit...

top100 forever...


----------



## SilentKilla (23. November 2008)

Super Jungs 

Ich hab mein Ziel Platz 1 im Team geschafft, deswegen werd ich mich ab jetzt dem Teamacc widmen.


----------



## alkirk (15. Februar 2009)

7436,08 ppd

9800GTX+ und Phenom smp Client

Phenom: 1336.24 ~ 1760 Punkte WU
9800GTX: 6099.84 ~ 535 Punkte WU


----------



## nooby-on-mp3 (18. Februar 2009)

So werd auch mal mein Ergebnis posten...

Also ich hab meine alte Asus EN8800GT ein bisschen übertaktet und jetzt sind die Ergebnisse ganz ok...

---------standard---------overclock
Core:-----600 MHz---------702 MHz 
Shader:--1512 MHz--------1890 MHz
RAM:-----900 MHz---------1000 MHz

Wenn von euch auch jemand einen Asus EN8800GT (non Top) hat, bitte postet mal eure Ergebnisse.....

PPD 6224.33 (siehe Screenshoot)

Mfg


----------



## SilentKilla (20. Februar 2009)

Siehe Bild: Eine Quadcore CPU, eine Single-GPU Grafikkarte. Nachmachen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wicke75de (20. Februar 2009)

ich versuchs jaaaa....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## maGic (20. Februar 2009)

ich habe zusammen nur 1443 Punkte aber für nur ca 6Stunden

2x 9800GTX in SLi Verbund, aber ich fühle, dass eine faul und andere beschäftigt.
wie kann ich überreden dass beide arbeiten sollen.


----------



## SilentKilla (20. Februar 2009)

Wicke75de schrieb:


> ich versuchs jaaaa....



Schaut doch gut aus.


----------



## caine2011 (21. Februar 2009)

@magic:
du musst sli im treiber deaktivieren, sonst arbietet nur eine richtig und du musst die zweite karte noch davon abhalten in den 2d betrieb zu wechseln, z.b. mit dem rivatuner


----------



## maGic (21. Februar 2009)

Danke für tipp, 

Merkwürdig, ich kann SLi in Treiber nicht deaktiviert, ob das an hybridSli liegt?


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. Februar 2009)

laut extremeoverclocking hab ich aktuell einen 24h durchschnitt von 3,898 ppd.
Kommt alles nur von meiner GTX 285 die ~15h am tag faltet 

Hätte ich hier bloß DSL, dann würd ich mit nem zweiten System noch 24/7 falten


----------



## Wicke75de (21. Februar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Schaut doch gut aus.



Ja und hiermit versuch ich es noch mehr. Wird nur verdammt warm im Zimmer und auf den Stromzähler schau ich lieber gar nicht erst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Ian (21. Februar 2009)

sind die ca 3000ppd für ne 88gt nich n bissel wenig??


----------



## MESeidel (21. Februar 2009)

3710,12 PPD @ 511 Punkte WU
4808,35 PPD @ 384 Punkte WU
6099,84 PPD @ 353 Punkte WU

8800GT @ 700/1890/750


----------



## nfsgame (21. Februar 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> 3710,12 PPD @ 511 Punkte WU
> *4808,35 PPD @ 384 Punkte WU
> 6099,84 PPD @ 353 Punkte WU*
> 
> 8800GT @ 700/1890/750


Hört sich ja fein an . Die 511er kann ich auf meiner HD3870 auch nicht leiden. 
Ich freue mich scghon wenn ich die anderen Grakas bekomme.


----------



## MESeidel (21. Februar 2009)

Ist aber unter Wasser.
Mit Luftkühler hatten sie 30° mehr, da lief nur eine mit 1890 Shader stabil und die andere mit 1836 MHz.

Mit Voltmod oder V-Mod BIOS dürfte sogar noch mehr gehen.
Allerdings fiepen die Spulen auch schon.
Es heißt zwar immer das ist ungefährlich, trotzdem wollte ich nichts erzwingen...


----------



## nfsgame (21. Februar 2009)

MESeidel schrieb:


> Ist aber unter Wasser.
> Mit Luftkühler hatten sie 30° mehr, da lief nur eine mit 1890 Shader stabil und die andere mit 1836 MHz.


Meine lief gar nicht auf 1,8 unter luft .




> Mit Voltmod oder V-Mod BIOS dürfte sogar noch mehr gehen.
> Allerdings fiepen die Spulen auch schon.
> Es heißt zwar immer das ist ungefährlich, trotzdem wollte ich nichts erzwingen...


Bei meiner 8800er haben die Spawas das weite gesucht, desshalb ist sie in RMA.


----------



## Wicke75de (21. Februar 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> sind die ca 3000ppd für ne 88gt nich n bissel wenig??




Sind alles 511er WU's und die Karten laufen alle auf Standard-Takt.


----------



## SilentKilla (24. Februar 2009)

Finde den Fehler: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nfsgame (24. Februar 2009)

Falsche Addition vom Fahmon .


----------



## Zoon (24. Februar 2009)

So siehts bei mir aus.

CPU faltet eigtl. immer wenn die Kiste an ist, bei größeren Anwendungen halt ein CPU Kern fürs Falten und den anderen für die Anwendung.


----------



## steffen0278 (24. Februar 2009)

So siehts bei mir aus


----------



## nfsgame (25. Februar 2009)

steffen0278 schrieb:


> So siehts bei mir aus


Och wie süß


----------



## SilentKilla (25. Februar 2009)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Och wie süß



Sei du mal ruhig. 

@ steffen0278

Guter Wert. Durch Übertakten holt die GTX 285 nochmal ordentlich Punkte raus. Bei dem gleichen Projekt hatte meine GTX 285 mal eine max. ppd von 9800. Shadertakt lag glaube ich bei 1692 MHz.


----------



## nfsgame (25. Februar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Sei du mal ruhig.


Du weißt doch was ich vorhab . Mal sehen ob ich damit dann auf Platz eins oder zwei lande der Top Producer .


----------



## caine2011 (25. Februar 2009)

@nfsgame ist egal ob du platz eins oder zwei der topproducer bist, hauptsache vor silentkilla

meine ppd werden gnadenlos nach unten gehen von derzeit 2500ppd auf 0 denn ich bin jetzt 4 wochen zuhaus(da gibt es nicht mal dsl) wegen der semesterferien


----------



## SilentKilla (24. März 2009)

Jetzt muss ich mal mein 20k+ Ergebnis präsentieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2009)

Schaut freundlich aus - Killa - geht gut ab


----------



## D!str(+)yer (24. März 2009)

Ich hab auch bisl zu gelegt 
Aber zu 20k fehlt noch bisl 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gohan (25. März 2009)

So, hier is meins... Habs mit den 185.xx Treibern auch geschafft pro 8800GT 2 Clients zum laufen zu bringen!


----------



## Bumblebee (25. März 2009)

Fein, Gohan, und wie ich sehe faltet Susi mit


----------



## Gohan (25. März 2009)

Ja, nur davon weiß sie nichts


----------



## SilentKilla (4. April 2009)

Nachdem das "Fehlfalten" des Wundertreibers behoben wurde, fielen zwar wieder die ppd, aber durch das Anheben der 59xx Projekte um 200 Punkte, sieht es wieder ganz brauchbar aus.

Folgende ppd fließen von meinem eigenen Rechner in den PCGH_Team_Account:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Invidious (7. April 2009)

Hier mal mein Beitrag für's Team, allerdings noch mit alten Treibern 

Wobei mir die Leistung der Radeon 4850 immer noch nicht gefällt, nach all den Optimierungen, ob ne Radeon 4890 mehr bringt? Ne Geforce GTX 285 oder 295 wer doch auch ne gute Alternative?!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2009)

Willkommen Invidious und danke für deinen Beitrag

Die Leistung deiner 4850er scheint mir *beachtlich*
Eine 4890er wird sicherlich mehr bringen - eine 285GTX sowieso (der alte N_Vidia-Vorteil)


----------



## DesGrauens (7. April 2009)

Grundsätzlich lässt sich sagen das NV Karten etwas mehr ppd machen als ati Karten. Ich würde dir zu einer 285gtx raten, dort hast du nicht die multi gpu Probleme wie bei der 295gtx und die hohen Energie Kosten. Die 4890 hat nicht die leistung einer 285gtx aber im Preis unschlagbar. Was die an Faltleistung hat würde mich auch interessieren, so um die 10% mehr, als bei eine 4870 dürften es werden.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2009)

DesGrauens schrieb:


> ...NV Karten etwas mehr ppd machen als ati Karten. Ich würde dir zu einer 285gtx raten, dort hast du nicht die multi gpu Probleme wie bei der 295gtx und die hohen Energie Kosten. Die 4890 hat nicht die leistung einer 285gtx aber im Preis unschlagbar.


 
Ich kann nur bestätigen was er geschrieben hat um zu bestätigen was ich geschrieben habe

Anzufügen gibt es noch
- Die 4870/4890 ist die "schlechtere Wahl" wenn es ums *Folding* geht - kranke Foldingsüchtige wie ich vergessen aber manchmal den Blick über den Tellerrand
Wenn es um Spiele geht ist das eine ganz andere Geschichte

- ich frage mich wo mein Denkfehler liegt (im Zusammenhang mit dem Osterhasenfalten)

Wenn nun also unsere "Spitzenfalter" (neben vielen andern freundlichen Seelen) nicht für sich sondern für den Team-Account falten, dann...

a) müssten doch eigentlich viele Punkte auf dem Team-Account landen (tun sie)
b) müssten doch eigentlich genauso viele Punkte auf dem Team-Account landen wie normalerweise auf dem "eigenen" Account
c) müssten doch eigentlich total genauso viele Punkte für unser Team zusammenkommen (tun sie aber *nicht*) - siehe Bild

Was zum Geier.... (man setze einen beliebigen Fluch ein)


----------



## D!str(+)yer (7. April 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wenn nun also unsere "Spitzenfalter" (neben vielen andern freundlichen Seelen) nicht für sich sondern für den Team-Account falten, dann...
> 
> a) müssten doch eigentlich viele Punkte auf dem Team-Account landen (tun sie)
> b) müssten doch eigentlich genauso viele Punkte auf dem Team-Account landen wie normalerweise auf dem "eigenen" Account
> ...




Also gestern kann ich verstehen. Da lief nicht nur bei mir mehrere stunden alles leer, weil ich keine neuen WUs bekomm hab 

Aber der trend geht ja allgemein wieder runter -.-
Scheinbar ist das Konkurrenzdenken, nicht so ausgeprägt wenn so viele für den Team acc falten.
Echt schade -.-


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist das Konkurrenzdenken, nicht so ausgeprägt wenn so viele für den Team acc falten.
> Echt schade -.-


 
Jawoll - echt sch... ade

Ist es tatsächlich schon soweit gekommen, dass man für freundschaftliche "Gruppenaktionen" einen Preis (in dem Falle weniger Punkte für Stanford) bezahlen muss??


----------



## crackajack (7. April 2009)

Öhm...
Einerseits bringen ja die großen GPU-WUs etwas weniger ppd (richtig?), andererseits gibt es für den single-core-client seit kurzem WUs, die auch knackige deadlines haben und von einigen Faltern, die vielleicht nie aktiv schauen ob alles rund läuft, nicht geschafft werden. Viele der kleinen Beiträge gehen halt verloren. Dann sind ja auch noch Osterferien bei einigen (?) Der Rechner im Wohnheim steht still.
(mickriger weiterer Punkt: in der Zeit, in der ihr die clients neu konfiguriert habt, ging massig Rechenzeit verloren.^^)


Warum sollte man gerade jetzt nicht mitfalten? Es wäre ja momentan der idealle Zeitpunkt um voranzukommen, wenn einige eben nicht ihren eigenen Namen unterstützen.  


Also, imo einfach eine natürliche Schwankung.


----------



## Bumblebee (7. April 2009)

Sehe ich eben leider nicht so - der Trend scheint mir etwas *zu* offensichtlich zum Termin der "Umschaltung" zu passen


----------



## caine2011 (7. April 2009)

die frage habe ich mir auch scon gestellt, vlt. hat die instabilität der wu´s zugenommen?


----------



## crackajack (8. April 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Sehe ich eben leider nicht so - der Trend scheint mir etwas *zu* offensichtlich zum Termin der "Umschaltung" zu passen


Wann habt ihr umgeschaltet? 1. April?
Ein rel. abnormes Hoch war ja vorher schon da, eh klar, dass die Tage danach mickrig aussehen. Heute ist der Wert aber genau wieder dort wo er am 1. war.

Ich sehe da in keinster weise einen außergewöhnlichen Einbruch wegen des Team-accountfaltens.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. April 2009)

crackajack schrieb:


> Wann habt ihr umgeschaltet? 1. April?


 
Guckst du mal hier - da steht es geschrieben

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/folding-home-pcgh-team-70335/47344-70335-pcgh_team_account-faltaktion-wir-falten-den-osterhasen-bunt.html




crackajack schrieb:


> Ein rel. abnormes Hoch war ja vorher schon da, eh klar, dass die Tage danach mickrig aussehen. Heute ist der Wert aber genau wieder dort wo er am 1. war.


 
Ein rel. abnormes Hoch von rel. abnormen Leuten; verstehe
Wir haben vorher 120% unserer Kapazität gefaltet und dann nur noch 80% - macht 100% - alles in Ordnung 



crackajack schrieb:


> Ich sehe da in keinster Weise einen außergewöhnlichen Einbruch wegen des Team-Accountfaltens.


 
Jetzt bin ich beruhigt - danke für deine tröstenden Worte 

==> Alles klar - *Thema gegessen* <==


----------



## crackajack (8. April 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wir haben vorher 120% unserer Kapazität gefaltet und dann nur noch 80% - macht 100% - alles in Ordnung


siehe Team Users info
Es waren halt gerade ~15 User mehr in den Tagen aktiv und nun ist halt wieder nur die Stammtruppe aktiv?


----------



## Invidious (8. April 2009)

Da ich immer noch am überlegen bin und ne Alternative zur Radeon 4850 suche, will ich hier mal die Frage stellen welche Karte ist sinnvoller fürs folden ist,  ne Geforce 9800 GX2 oder ne Geforce 285  

Preislich dürfte die Geforce 9800 GX2 ja billiger sein, wobei das eigentlich keine Rolle spielt, aber wenn sie durch ihre zwei Gpu's in etwa die selbe Leistung im folden erzielt sicherlich auch ne gute Alternative zur Geforce 285, wenn man nur die Leistung im Folding betrachtet ?!


----------



## The Ian (8. April 2009)

vom strom verbrauch und der lautstärke her würde ich dir die 285 empfehlen von der faltleistung her müsste die gx2 mehr bringen, wenn auch nicht sonderlich viel


----------



## Bumblebee (9. April 2009)

Also die GX2 (wie jedes "Auslaufmodell") ist preislich natürlich sehr attraktiv
Von der nativen Rechenleistung her ist sie (natürlich) langsamer, aber Preis/Leistungsmässig gewinnt sie das Rennen *deutlich*

Wenn es nur um's folden geht und der Rest der Hardware entsprechend "top" ist (oder demnächst sowieso eine "Aufrüstung" stattfinden soll) - dann ist die 285er tatsächlich mehr als einen Gedanken wert 
Oder allenfalls die neue 275er


----------



## Oerge (14. April 2009)

So  endlich wieder Falten ...

*4700PPD auf C2D E6600 @ 3 GHz.*

Die HD4870 1024 MiB schafft "nur" 3400 PPD... lohnt nicht bei der Hitzeentwicklung/Energieverbrauch

Wert mit L3F  beide Kerne bei 86% damit man mal n Worddokument öffnen kann




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fate T.H (14. April 2009)

Hmm Falte so ungefähr am Tag :

*8500 - 8950 PPD / Core i7 920 / 3,5GHz / SMT an*

8500-8700 PPD beim HD-Filme schauen(DXVA) / Surfen usw.
8950 PPD wenn ich ihn ganz in ruhe lasse.

FahMonwerte L3F


----------



## Invidious (15. April 2009)

@Oerge

Da hast du nur zwei gute erwischt, das Projekt 3789 meistert mein Phenom mit 3600 PPD , wenn ich diese Unit immer auf 3 Kernen hätte und ich ständig 10800 PPD bekommen würde wer meine Radeon 4850 auch schon abgeschaltet.   

Die wirklichen Kracher sind Projekte wie 2615 oder 4463


----------



## Oerge (15. April 2009)

hab mich schon gewundert 

Komischerweise sind danach zwei normale Gromacs gekommen aber jetz wieder 3789 mit ~5400 PPD
 ich kauf mir ne Nvidiakarte


----------



## Invidious (15. April 2009)

@ Oerge 

Ja Nvidia ist für Folding die beste Wahl, aber ATI hat auch seine Vorteile


----------



## Oerge (15. April 2009)

Hauptsache falten  Würd ja mit meiner X1800 falten aber geht ja nicht...
So: Mal schauen was SMP unter Ubuntu64 bringt 

Ende offtopic    Gruß


----------



## MESeidel (16. April 2009)

OT macht hier gar nichts^^
Das Falt Volk ist etwas relaxter als der Rest des Forums.

Und so lange du den Ansporn hast mehr Punkte zu Falten, ist alles super ;o)


----------



## Oerge (16. April 2009)

Na sicher  Mehr punkte geht immer ... Denke da an den Ultrafalter mit seinen Serverschrank voller GraKa  Folding@Home - Privater GPU-Supercomputer mit 30 TFLOPS im Video

Mann hat ja immernoch die Ausrede "Ist ja für die Wissenschaft" Von da her: immer gut falten


----------



## SilentKilla (16. April 2009)

Soo...nun laufen 2 virtuelle Maschinen mit jeweils einem SMP Client und unter Vista 2 GPU Clients...macht summa summarum 15160 ppd.


----------



## Invidious (16. April 2009)

@Oerge
Hatte auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt meine alte 1950 XTX zu aktivieren. Hätte ich bloss nicht meine zweite 4850 verliehen....


@SilentKilla

Sehr schönes Ergebniss, deine 15160 ppd 

Werde jetzt auch mal 2 virtuelle Maschinen zum laufen bringen.


----------



## SilentKilla (16. April 2009)

Invidious schrieb:


> @SilentKilla
> 
> Sehr schönes Ergebniss, deine 15160 ppd
> 
> Werde jetzt auch mal 2 virtuelle Maschinen zum laufen bringen.



Danke...es geht sogar noch mehr, wenn meine Graka die geilen 1888 Punkte WUs bekommt. Guckst du Anhang xD

Satte *20011* ppd .....GOIL


----------



## Oerge (16. April 2009)

Silentkilla: Ich hab, mit ubuntu installiert, nen Ergebniss von 10,5 Minuten pro Prozent bei den 1920 Pkt Projekten wo du 8 minuten pro Prozent hast.

Man kann also sagen das Win als Host und GPU Träger mit 2 VM Xubuntu für SMP Gromacs CVS echt lecker läuft!

Schade das ich nur C2D habe  20000 PPD ist schon akkurat


----------



## SilentKilla (16. April 2009)

Jepp...der VMware Server scheint wirklich sehr optimal die Ressourcen zu nutzen. Unter "echtem" Ubuntu hatte ich auch "nur" 6700 ppd mit zwei SMP Clients. Aufgrund der Nutzerfreundlichkeit kann ich jedem, der das so machen will, nur zu Vista mit VMware oder einer anderen vituellen Maschine raten. Das Einbinden von CUDA ist ja eine Qual unter Linux.


----------



## Oerge (16. April 2009)

Und: bei Ubuntu hat mein PC 13% mehr Energie gezogen als unter XP


----------



## caine2011 (17. April 2009)

das mit dem höheren verbrauch unter ubuntu ist interessant, weiß jemand warum?
fehlt da irgendein stromsparalgorithmus, oder sind die treiber nur nicht angepasst?


----------



## crackajack (17. April 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> das mit dem höheren verbrauch unter ubuntu ist interessant, weiß jemand warum?


64bit?
Unter VMWare würde ich einfach mal behaupten dass dann weitere zusätzliche Bereiche der CPU belastet werden. VMWare funktioniert ja nicht umsonst über die Vanderpool-Funktionalität. Darum läuft ja unter 32bit-Win auch ein 64bit-Linux. Und 64bit-Features müssen genauso wie unter echtem Xubuntu auch genutzt werden.


Ergänzend zu Silentkillas Aussage:
Die Lüftersteuerung unter Linux ist ja auch ein eigenes Kapitel. lm-sensors.... dort darf man dann die PWM-Werte selber eintragen.... easy to use....
Ein virtuelles Linux profitiert daher auch noch von gewissen Komfortfeatures des Host-Windows die dort normalerweise einfacher funktionieren.


----------



## Oerge (17. April 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> das mit dem höheren verbrauch unter ubuntu ist interessant, weiß jemand warum?
> fehlt da irgendein stromsparalgorithmus, oder sind die treiber nur nicht angepasst?



crackajack: Er meinte meinen Post das mein installiertes Ubuntu 13% mehr Energie verbraucht als unter XP.

Treiber waren die neuesten unter 8.10 AMD64 (Intrepid Ibex)
ich kann es mir auch nicht erklären warum.
Stromsparalgo fällt flach weil ich beidesmal 100% Auslastung hatte.
RAM Auslastung war auch ~10 % höher unter Ubuntu64 

ich kann nur sagen: Vista und GPUV2 Gromac rentiert sich mehr als ein installiertes Ubuntu64 wo "nur" SMP Gromac CVS läuft.

Optimal ist Vista mit GPUV2 Gromac und VM mit Xubuntu.

für crackajack's howto


----------



## crackajack (17. April 2009)

Oerge schrieb:


> crackajack: Er meinte meinen Post das mein installiertes Ubuntu 13% mehr Energie verbraucht als unter XP.


Hab ich schon verstanden, darauf bezog sich ja das kurze "64bit?"
Es macht imo schon einen Unterschied ob der Chip mit 32bit-Befehlen befeuert wird oder halt mit 64bit.
Und unter VMware kommt halt I-VT und AMD-V hinzu.
Wird beides Energie brauchen.



> für crackajack's howto


----------



## SilentKilla (20. April 2009)

Meine minimum_ppd zur Zeit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## caine2011 (20. April 2009)

mal eine frage: bei mir laufen 2 8800gt, und ich habe mit 768, 1888 konstant 4500-5000ppd

wenn ich nun eine 384,511 oder eine andere wu mit weniger als 768 punkte bekomme bricht die leistung auf 2k ein

woran kann das liegen(normalerweise nicht am core da die 768 auch fahcore11 sind)?


----------



## Muschkote (21. April 2009)

Hm, bei mir rödelt ne alte GTX260 und da laufen die 384er und die 768 exakt mit der gleichen ppd. Bei der 511er habe ich auch derbe Einbrüche.
Die andere Ausnahme sind aber die 353er die laufen etwa 25% schneller als die ersten beiden.


----------



## Leopardgecko (21. April 2009)

Mit meinem neuen Proteinfalter V2.0 mache ich z.Zt. je nach WU zwischen 10000 und 14000 ppd! 



Muschkote schrieb:


> Hm, bei mir rödelt ne alte GTX260 und da laufen die 384er und die 768 exakt mit der gleichen ppd. Bei der 511er habe ich auch derbe Einbrüche.
> Die andere Ausnahme sind aber die 353er die laufen etwa 25% schneller als die ersten beiden.



Die 511er sind auch bei mir ziemliche Bremsklötze.
Vorhin hatte ich mit einer P5771 (384Punkte) WU auf der 9800GT sogar 5083 ppd. 
Davon sollten ruhig mehr kommen!
Die 511er ziehen die Karten sogar bis auf knapp unter 3000 ppd herunter.
Außerdem werden die Grakas mit den 511er WU's auch heißer als mit den 384er oder 768er WU's.


----------



## Oerge (21. April 2009)

Joa, Projekt 5738 mit 511 punkten bremst von 3500 ppd auf 2300 ppd


----------



## JayxG (22. April 2009)

Hier mal meine Points ...
MfG

@Leopardgecko: Proteinfalter V2.0


----------



## SilentKilla (24. April 2009)

Ich hab nen neuen persönlichen Rekord aufgestellt.  Man bedenke, dass ich nur eine Graka und nur eine CPU habe.  *prahl* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crackajack (24. April 2009)

Von ppd/W müsste das ja deutlich besser sein wie beim Stanfold? Gerade in langfristigen Kosten vielleicht dann sogar günstiger?


Wie bekommt man eigentlich die Linux-ppd in FahMon rein? AM-Subaru hat ja auch gesagt das es geht, wie weiß ich dennoch nicht.


----------



## Lochti (24. April 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ich hab nen neuen persönlichen Rekord aufgestellt.  Man bedenke, dass ich nur eine Graka und nur eine CPU habe.  *prahl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Au man ich quäll mich mit knapp 10.000 rum und mache im durchschnitt 4000 ppd , hm so ist das !Freud mich das es so viele Punkte es sind für das Team !


----------



## Fate T.H (24. April 2009)

crackajack schrieb:


> Wie bekommt man eigentlich die Linux-ppd in FahMon rein? AM-Subaru hat ja auch gesagt das es geht, wie weiß ich dennoch nicht.



Dazu musste den Folding Ordner von deiner Linux-VM per Netzwerk erreichbar machen
dann kannste es ganz normal adden im FahMon mit der Option das es in einer VM läuft.

Dazu muß meines wissens im Linux der Samba-Klient(Server ? Hab einfach beides installiert !) installiert sein.



@SilentKilla

Kannst du mir bitte sagen ob du deine GTX285 OC´ed hast und wieviel VRAM benutzt wird bei 2 GPU Klienten ?
Spiele mit dem gedanken mir eine GTX275 zu kaufen da sie ja nur minimal langsamer ist als die GTX285.


----------



## The Ian (24. April 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Ich hab nen neuen persönlichen Rekord aufgestellt.  Man bedenke, dass ich nur eine Graka und nur eine CPU habe.  *prahl*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie zur hölle bekommst du es hin, dass du mit einer 285  über 14k machst?? bei mir funzt das iwie nicht


----------



## SilentKilla (24. April 2009)

AM-Subaru schrieb:


> @SilentKilla
> 
> Kannst du mir bitte sagen ob du deine GTX285 OC´ed hast und wieviel VRAM benutzt wird bei 2 GPU Klienten ?
> Spiele mit dem gedanken mir eine GTX275 zu kaufen da sie ja nur minimal langsamer ist als die GTX285.



Ja, die GTX 285 ist übertaktet und zwar auf 756/1674/1404. Ich erreiche diese Taktraten aber nur dank des Voltmods auf 1.205 V für die GPU. Die Speicherspannung blieb unangetastet. Wieviel VRAM genutzt wird, kann ich leider nicht sagen.



The Ian schrieb:


> wie zur hölle bekommst du es hin, dass du mit einer 285 über 14k machst?? bei mir funzt das iwie nicht



Es liegt an der glücklichen Konstellation der WUs. Nur die 1888 Punkte WUs bringen in Verbindung mit den zwei GPU Klienten die knapp 14000 ppd.
Gerade eben falten beide Klienten an 384 Punkte WUs und da kommt meine Graka auf "nur" etwa 8700 ppd.


----------



## The Ian (24. April 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Es liegt an der glücklichen Konstellation der WUs. Nur die 1888 Punkte WUs bringen in Verbindung mit den zwei GPU Klienten die knapp 14000 ppd.
> Gerade eben falten beide Klienten an 384 Punkte WUs und da kommt meine Graka auf "nur" etwa 8700 ppd.



ach na dann ist ja alles klar....zu deinem voltmot...hast du den mit orginalkühler gemacht oder mit wakü wenn mit org kühler wie viel wärmer wird denn das ding dadurch?


----------



## nfsgame (24. April 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> ach na dann ist ja alles klar....zu deinem voltmot...hast du den mit orginalkühler gemacht oder mit wakü wenn mit org kühler wie viel wärmer wird denn das ding dadurch?


Er hat den Accelero Xtreme280 auf seiner Graka.


----------



## Lochti (24. April 2009)

Hi,
nun werde ich mal versuchen diese Konfiguration am wochenende laufen zu lassen:


----------



## SilentKilla (24. April 2009)

The Ian schrieb:


> ach na dann ist ja alles klar....zu deinem voltmot...hast du den mit orginalkühler gemacht oder mit wakü wenn mit org kühler wie viel wärmer wird denn das ding dadurch?



thx @ nfsgame für die Beantwortung. 

@ The Ian

Guckst du Sysprofile, da sollte alles stehen.


----------



## Leopardgecko (25. April 2009)

Ich habe für das Wochenende mal alle 5 Grafikkarten angeheizt.


----------



## steffen0278 (27. April 2009)

Hier mal was von mir.
System steht und im Sysprofile nur CPU steht auf Standart (2,4 GHz)
GPU läuft Standart, nur die Shader sind auf 1620 MHz.


----------



## SilentKilla (27. April 2009)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Ich habe für das Wochenende mal alle 5 Grafikkarten angeheizt.



Sehr, sehr geiles Ergbenis. 



steffen0278 schrieb:


> Hier mal was von mir.
> System steht und im Sysprofile nur CPU steht auf Standart (2,4 GHz)
> GPU läuft Standart, nur die Shader sind auf 1620 MHz.



Das zählt nicht ...erst warten bis mindestens 3 Frames berechnet wurden und die Statusvierecke von gelb auf grün gewechselt haben.


----------



## steffen0278 (27. April 2009)

Die bleiben bei mir immer gelb. Und was haben die Sternchen neben der PPD Anzeige zu bedeuten. 

Habe es jetzt mal mit der Einstellung "Letzten 3 Frames" gemacht:


----------



## Bumblebee (27. April 2009)

*** heisst - es handelt sich um einen ungefähren Wert der etwas schwankt


----------



## steffen0278 (27. April 2009)

habe bis jetzt glaub ich nur bei 2 oder 3 wu´s grün gehabt


----------



## steffen0278 (30. April 2009)

Ich habe das jetzt beobachtet, aber die Vierecke werden nicht grün. Punkte werden aber gutgeschrieben. Habe die Anzeige jetzt bei L3F stehen. Ist das schlimm?


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (30. April 2009)

Ich hatte mit Tray-Clienten immer um die 100ppd (Durchschnitt). Den SMP Clienten kann ich total vergessen. Ich lasse meinen Computer doch nicht die Nacht über an. Wie viel Prozent schafft ihr den so durchschnittlich beim SMP am Tag? Mir ist der zu langsam und die Deadlines sind zu kurz. Somit muss ich mit dem leben, was meine 4*3,2 Ghz und meine Grafikkarte (8800GT 650/1698/1900) schaffen. Jetzt habe ich wenigstens anständige Konsolen-Clienten. Mit Tray und Multitasking hatte ich immer Probleme, obwohl ich es einmal geschafft habe, zwei Tray-Clienten zum Laufen zu bringen.


----------



## Leopardgecko (30. April 2009)

So, langes WE steht wieder an, also ackern wieder alle 5 Karten.
Würde es doch immer so gut laufen...


----------



## steffen0278 (30. April 2009)

Bei dir sind auch alle Grün. Mache ich was falsch oder liegt das eventuell an den 2 Clients für die GTX285.


----------



## Leopardgecko (30. April 2009)

Die wechseln eigentlich bei 3-4% automatisch von gelb auf grün.
Manchmal sind sie kurzzeitig auch blau...
Versuch mal in den Einsztellungen von FahMon unter *Überwachung* bei *Asynchrone Systemuhren ignorieren* mit einem Haken.
Ohne den habe ich bei den Clients im Netzwerk auch öfter mal gelbe Kästchen.


----------



## grinser8 (30. April 2009)

@MESeidel

Hallöchen,

wann bist du denn wieder unter den Top 20 Producern zu finden ?

mfg

Grinser8


----------



## Fate T.H (30. April 2009)

PC-FAN-Anschluss schrieb:


> ...Wie viel Prozent schafft ihr den so durchschnittlich beim SMP am Tag?



Bei vollen 24 Std. schaffe ich zumindest  ~440% aufgeteilt auf 2 Linux-SMP.


----------



## PC-FAN-Anschluss (1. Mai 2009)

Bei mir verbessert sich die Lage wieder. Der GPU-Client hatte ja zu werkeln aufgehört. Jetzt läuft er wieder mit mäßiger Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## MESeidel (1. Mai 2009)

grinser8 schrieb:


> @MESeidel
> 
> Hallöchen,
> 
> ...



Oh cool, das jemand nachfragt ehrt mich jetzt schon etwas
Wenn alles klappt, bin ich Mitte der Woche wieder Top10 oder besser^^


----------



## Leopardgecko (11. Mai 2009)

Muhahahahahaha...


----------



## SilentKilla (11. Mai 2009)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Muhahahahahaha...



Alter Falter  das geht vorwärts


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Mai 2009)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Muhahahahahaha...


 
Ja, ja, ist ja gut *tätschel*


----------



## nfsgame (16. Mai 2009)

Falten aus allen (verfügbaren) Rohren!!!


----------



## Invidious (17. Mai 2009)

@nfsgame

Schöne Leistung 


Hab auch mal wieder etwas rumgespielt


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Mai 2009)

@ nfsgame: Der Atom ist ja langsamer (PPD) als mein P3?!


----------



## Gohan (17. Mai 2009)

Hm, mein Atom macht pro virtuellem Kern 50 bis 120 PPD. Und der hat 4 virtuelle Kerne, von denen ich 3 mit Client laufen lasse. Ich hatte aber auch schon einmal ne WU, mit der hat er 550 PPD pro Kern gemacht. Die hääte ich gern ma wieder...


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Mai 2009)

Mein P3 macht bei nichtbenutzung ca. 71PPD...ein Kern - es gibt nur einen!^^


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub der hat ne scheiß WU erwischt. Mal sehen nachher gibts nen Update wenn mein Lap die ersten Frames gerechnet hat.


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Mai 2009)

Bei mir ist es der Tray client, der Rechnet eine 623er WU?!


----------



## Gohan (17. Mai 2009)

Projekt 3798 is erstrebenswert...

schau hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...t-ihr-so-am-tag-im-schnitt-36.html#post670166


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Mai 2009)

Hab ich schon gesehen...aber mal etwas anderes, du hast 2 88GTs???
Wenn meine soviel bringen wie deine wär das ganz gut...


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2009)

Also meine EINE 9800GT macht jetzt gerade 4600ppd. Bei dir sollte also das doppelte drinn sein .


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Mai 2009)

Wieviel wird mein 5200+ durch die Ausgelastet?
Wieviel PPD würde ich mit CPU client beommen?


----------



## nfsgame (17. Mai 2009)

Hmm. 5200+ also. Da fragst du den richtigen (guckst du Sig ). Maximal mit einem Cleint wird kurzzeitig 5% ausgelastet. Kannst also den SMP noch locker zusätzlich laufenlassen. Der SMP sollte rund 1200ppd machen, schwankt natürlich je nach WU.


----------



## CheGuarana (17. Mai 2009)

Also ich würde dann mal spekulieren, so 11k PPD.?!


----------



## _Snaker_ (17. Mai 2009)

Leopardgecko schrieb:


> Muhahahahahaha...



hast du die GTX260 und eine der 9800GT in einem Rechner am Laufen?
Habe meine 8800GT immernoch nicht zusammen mit meiner GTX260 auf einem Board zum Laufen bekommen...


----------



## Leopardgecko (17. Mai 2009)

_Snaker_ schrieb:


> hast du die GTX260 und eine der 9800GT in einem Rechner am Laufen?
> Habe meine 8800GT immernoch nicht zusammen mit meiner GTX260 auf einem Board zum Laufen bekommen...



Nein, die GTX260 läuft im Arbeits- und Spiele PC.
Die 9800er sind auf die zwei F@h-Server aufgeteilt.

Edit:
Versuchst du die beiden Karten auf dem XFX-Board in deinem Sysprofile zum laufen zu bringen?
Wie gehst du dabei vor?


----------



## _Snaker_ (17. Mai 2009)

ja, versucht habe ich es mit der hardware aus meinem sysprofil.
Ich habe soweit alles eingerichtet wie es hier im Forum in dem Tutrial für 2 Grafikkarte steht. Jedoch erscheint, sobald ich den 2. GPU Client starte nach kurzer Zeit im Log der Fehler: Unstable_Machine... 
Soweit ich weiß liegt das daran, dass die GTX260 und die 8800er verschiedene GPUs haben


----------



## Leopardgecko (17. Mai 2009)

_Snaker_ schrieb:


> ja, versucht habe ich es mit der hardware aus meinem sysprofil.
> Ich habe soweit alles eingerichtet wie es hier im Forum in dem Tutrial für 2 Grafikkarte steht. Jedoch erscheint, sobald ich den 2. GPU Client starte nach kurzer Zeit im Log der Fehler: Unstable_Machine...
> Soweit ich weiß liegt das daran, dass die GTX260 und die 8800er verschiedene GPUs haben



Mir ist aufgefallen, das du im Sysprofile bei der Grafikkarte von einem selbst gemoddeten BIOS mit höheren Frequenzen schreibst.
Hast du die Möglichkeit, nochmal das Original-BIOS auf die Karte zu flashen?
Vielleicht ist das Problem dort zu suchen, sobald eine zweite GPU ins Spiel kommt.


----------



## _Snaker_ (17. Mai 2009)

naja, dort habe ich nur die taktrate und die lüftergeschwindigkeit verändert und die karte läuft wunderbar stabil. 
denke aber nicht, dass das auswirkungen auf die 2. gpu hat. Werde trotzdem morgen mal das original BIOS drauf flashen, alles versuchen was möglich ist


----------



## DesGrauens (9. Juni 2009)

hab ein neuen ppd rekord auf meiner gpu
nach ein bissel overclocken.


----------



## steffen0278 (9. Juni 2009)

Jaja, zwei 1888 sind schon was feines.


----------



## caine2011 (9. Juni 2009)

ja und wenn ihr dann 2 clients drauf laufen lässt(pro gpu 2) dann werden die ppd noch mehr


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juni 2009)

caine2011 schrieb:


> ja und wenn ihr dann 2 clients drauf laufen lässt(pro gpu 2) dann werden die ppd noch mehr


 
So wie ich das verstanden habe ist das *eine* GraKa und *zwei* Clients


----------



## DesGrauens (10. Juni 2009)

bumblebee schrieb:


> so wie ich das verstanden habe ist das *eine* graka und *zwei* clients




Richtig


----------



## caine2011 (10. Juni 2009)

dann ist das echt cool


----------



## sataan1234 (13. Juli 2009)

hab da mal ne frage:hab ne gts 250 und die macht so um die 480ns....is dat ein guter wert???


----------



## Fate T.H (13. Juli 2009)

Das werden wohl die wenigsten beantworten können da viele nicht die Tray-Version nutzen sondern
die CMD-Version + FahMon bzw. HFM.net welches dir die PPD ausgeben.


----------



## sataan1234 (13. Juli 2009)

okay dank dir.werde mir mal die cmd version angucken.


----------



## Stergi (18. Juli 2009)

Was ist eig. der Unterschied zwischen consolenversion und CMD?

zum Topic: ca. 4,5k - 5k PPD wenn ich durchfalte

Edit: Korrektur durch zufall habe ich herausgefunden dass ich auf einer GPU wenn ich 12 CLienten laufen lasse knappe 7k raushauen kann


----------



## Fate T.H (18. Juli 2009)

CMD = Konsolen-Klient

CMD ist die abkürzung des Englischen Begriffes für die Konsole(Kommandozeile) genannt *C*o*m*man*d*line.
Sinnigerweise lautet auch die Ausführungsdatei cmd.exe


----------



## Stergi (18. Juli 2009)

ah danke  ich hab mich aber vertan ich meinte SMP -.-


----------



## Fate T.H (18. Juli 2009)

SMP = Symmetrisches Multiprocessing 

Eine SMP-Architektur erlaubt es das alle laufenden Prozesse auf alle Prozessoren dynamisch verteilt werden kann.
Nachteil ist wenn diese Anwendungen nicht Multithreading beherschen und auch keinem Kern fest zugewiesen werden
beginnt das CPU-Hopping (springt von Kern zu Kern) was zu einem leistungsverlust führen kann.


----------



## Stergi (18. Juli 2009)

ah ok jetzt ist der groschen gefallen


----------



## nyso (19. Juli 2009)

Hey Leute, jetzt wo meine neue EVGA GTX 275 SSC da ist wolle ich doch auch mal etwas falten^^
Sind 7800-8000 ppd gut? Kann ich da noch was optimieren? Ich habe jetzt den Consolenclient und Fahmon laufen.

Edit: Ich habe jetzt etwas übertaktet und zwei Clients laufen. So komme ich auf ca. 11000-12000 ppd. Meint ihr, ich kann da noch was verbessern?


----------



## Stergi (19. Juli 2009)

is schon gut 

menno mein pc ist abgeschmiert kaum das ich im bett war -.- die ganze nacht für die katz


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt etwas übertaktet und zwei Clients laufen. So komme ich auf ca. 11000-12000 ppd. Meint ihr, ich kann da noch was verbessern?


 
Passt-schoo
Einzig, pass auf die Temp. auf
Die SSC's von EVGA sind *Monster* aber man muss sie wie Fleisch behandeln - kühl halten sonst verderben sie


----------



## nyso (19. Juli 2009)

Die kühlt extrem gut! Da war ich massiv beeindruckt von EVGA. Selbst übertaktet und unter Last wollte der Lüfter nicht mehr als 40% Laufen^^ Den habe ich dann selber auf 60% gestellt und die Karte blieb bei 70-75°.


----------



## Derber-Shit (20. Juli 2009)

find ich dennoch bisschen viel. muss meinen lüfter immer auf 70% stellen, damit die GPU die 60°C nicht überschreitet... nonOC!!!

Ich kann nur die Graka rechnen lassen, meine eltern würden auflippen wenn ich meinen Pc bei VOLLAST in der CPU immer anlassen würde... takt die CPU immer nachts runter, damit der stromverbauch nicht so arg hoch is...^^


----------



## ILAN12346 (20. Juli 2009)

@topic da ich zz. bis 17:00 arbeite und meinem server nochnicht so traue läuft das zeusch nur 17:00 bis ca. 1:00 mein sv läuft da mit ~1800 PPD (GT120~1600PPD + Pentium4~200PPD )

meine HD4870 faltet wenn ich nicht grade crysis zocke. und bei lowygames wie lastcaos/garry´s mod sowie wenn ich surfe bzw aufm desktop bin.

die HD macht ~ 3000 PPD

dann ackert der athlon X2 6000+ im PC meines bros auch noch mit ~ 300PPD

so komm ich effektiv auf ~ 1200 punkte am tag.

es ist geplant nästen monat die GT120 durch eine 98GT zu ersetzen und da die hoffentlich nicht solche probs macht wie die GT120 wirt der Sv dann auch 24/7 laufen^^

MFg ILAN12346


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Juli 2009)

Schonmal Flush_Interval optimiert? Dann könnte für die CPU bisschen mehr rausspringen.


----------



## ILAN12346 (20. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Schonmal Flush_Interval optimiert? Dann könnte für die CPU bisschen mehr rausspringen.


 
der X2 is nur CPU-client da mir mein bro. sonst auf dach steigt 

und der P4 is auch nur CPU^^

oder geht das mit "Flush_Interval" auch da?? was is das eig. 

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Derber-Shit (20. Juli 2009)

war das mit dem flush jetzt an ILAN12346 gerichtet, oder an mich 

würd mich auch dafür interessieren^^


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Juli 2009)

War für ilan!^^

Laut: FahMon 2.3.99.1

Foldet doch iene 4870 mit dem X2?!


----------



## ILAN12346 (20. Juli 2009)

die 4870 is bei mir im PC und der athlon X2 (meine alte CPU) bei meinem bro. 
der P4 und die GT sin im SV der grade runderneuert wird

nur ich zock z.Z. lastcaos^^ (wegen low PPD @ GPU)

daher macht die GPU neben den 2 clients noch das game^^

MFG ILAn12346 (was is nu "Flush_Interval", sonst frag ich google  )


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Juli 2009)

Frag doch unsere Sufu.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...961-flush_interval-gpu-client-optimieren.html


----------



## Derber-Shit (20. Juli 2009)

hört sich gut an  Oh mann, wenn ich meinen phenom nir fit machne könnt...


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Juli 2009)

Ähm, was meinst du mit fit machen?!

MIt einem SMP Klient müsste der laufen.


----------



## nyso (20. Juli 2009)

Was bitte ist ein SMP Client? Im PhenomII OC-Thread hat jemand geschrieben, dass man mit dem SMP Clienten 2000ppd mit dem 940er erreicht? Ich lasse meinen 940er bisher außen vor, weil ich denke das der eh kaum was bringt. Irre ich mich da?


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Juli 2009)

Der Phenom 2 bringt schon einiges! (Wie gesagt 2000PPD)

Aber deine Graka bringt noch vielmehr!^^


----------



## nyso (20. Juli 2009)

Kann ich meinen 940er mitrechnen lassen oder geht nur CPU ODER GPU?
Und wie gesagt, was ist ein SMP-Client?!?


----------



## ILAN12346 (20. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Was bitte ist ein SMP Client? Im PhenomII OC-Thread hat jemand geschrieben, dass man mit dem SMP Clienten 2000ppd mit dem 940er erreicht? Ich lasse meinen 940er bisher außen vor, weil ich denke das der eh kaum was bringt. Irre ich mich da?


 

ich war der bose der im OC-forum was mit F@h gepostet hat xD

naja war es ja doch mal gut ^^ (kann man ja schon fast werbung nenen  )

btw, ich hab kp ob die 2000 so richtig sind aber ich hab mal gesehen das ein intel Q9650 bei nem SMP-client in fahmon 2000PPD hatte^^

ob das der PII auch macht, kp


@nyso ein SMP-client ist ein F@H client der multicore nutzt und dadurch mehr PPD schafft^^

du kannst mehrere clinents auf einem rechner laufen lassen (klaube max 16/PC)


MFG ILAN12346


----------



## nyso (20. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich meinen wieder auf 3,8GHz hochziehe sicher Aber was ist das nun? Und läuft das mit der Graka parallel? Also kann ich beide gleichzeitig laufen lassen?


----------



## ILAN12346 (20. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Wenn ich meinen wieder auf 3,8GHz hochziehe sicher Aber was ist das nun? Und läuft das mit der Graka parallel? Also kann ich beide gleichzeitig laufen lassen?


 
jo, bis zu 16 clients auf einmal^^ (geht klaube auch noch mehr wenn man virtuellen maschienen nutzt)

ich hab zb auch 2 GPU-clients auf meiner garaka laufen^^

sihe hier

btw, die schlechten PPD meiner HD ligen daran das ich grade gezockt habe^^

Frage @ community: sind 4 CPU-clients genauso effectiv wie ein SMP (also bei nem quad) und auf langzeit (z.B. 1 woche) ?

edit: da is das How-to-SMP is aber etwas complexer einzurichten als ein normaler cpu/gpu
client (also is meine meinung ^^) 


MFG ILAn12346


----------



## steffen0278 (20. Juli 2009)

Kannste beides gleichzeitig laufen lassen.


----------



## nyso (20. Juli 2009)

Ja, ich habe ja auch zwei GPU-Clients laufen. Aber kann ich dann ZUSÄTZLICH noch den CPU-Client laufen lassen?


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Juli 2009)

Ja, bei Geforce Karten schon (SMP Client) 
Bei ATI wäre ein einfacher Separater x86 Client empfehlenswert.


----------



## ILAN12346 (20. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Ja, bei Geforce Karten schon (SMP Client)
> 
> Bei ATI wäre ein einfacher Separater x86 Client empfehlenswert.


 


ich hab pro GPU-client 25% (ein kern) auslastung 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja ein SMP-client würde da nur die GPU-clients abbremmsen

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## CheGuarana (20. Juli 2009)

Ja, und? Wo ist dein Problem?!


----------



## ILAN12346 (20. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Ja, und? Wo ist dein Problem?!


das ist ein GPU-client 
das soll meine cpu in ruhe lassen 

MFG ILAn12346 (ach Cuda, was is Cuda. kenn ich nit xD )


----------



## nyso (20. Juli 2009)

Also ich lasse jetzt die beiden GPU-Clients laufen und habe 1-4% CPU-Auslastung. Da könnte ich doch den CPU-Client auch laufen lassen, ohne das die GPU-Clients lagsamer werden. Einfach runterladen und auch starten, danach in Fahmon einbinden? Oder kann es da zu Problemen kommen?


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. Juli 2009)

am bessten is wenn du dir das How-to-Smp-client mal anschaust, da is eig. alles ziemlich gut beschrieben^^

MFg ILAn12346


----------



## nyso (21. Juli 2009)

Danke, werde ich mir gleicht mal zu Gemüte ziehen^^ Vielleicht kann ich ja auf 15000-16000ppd kommen


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. Juli 2009)

naja wie man Hier sehen kann is meine HD nicht sooo der pringer was falten angeht und mein Kleiner "serverlie " (der P4 und die GT120) protuziert auch mehr heiße luft als gescheit punkte und mein Bro. pennt dashalb is der Athlon x2 "K.A."

naja sobald ich die 98gt hab gehts richtig los^^ 


MFG ILAN12346


----------



## nyso (21. Juli 2009)

Meine SSC läuft grade mit 2x3200ppd^^


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. Juli 2009)

nyso schrieb:


> Meine SSC läuft grade mit 2x3200ppd^^


 
naja NV hat beim falten schon die nase forn und durch CUDA is die cpu ja nur minimal ausgelastet (bei meinem SV sins 1-5% und nicht 25% / client wie bei ATI ) Die 98GT sollte so 3000++ PPD machen das passt dann schon^^

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Juli 2009)

verdammt nochmal ich wll dem team gutes tun wenn ioch noch mehr falte, aber meine CPU is so fucking langsam... sorry für den kraftausdruck


----------



## Fate T.H (21. Juli 2009)

Also 4k sollten jedenfalls drin sitzen für nen X4 sofern man die CPU nicht unter Windows betreibt.


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juli 2009)

Und unter Windows beim Phenom II 940...


...bei 1920er -> 1500PPD

...bei 1760er -> 2000PPD


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Juli 2009)

ich hab aber windows, dazu noch Win 7... dieses ganze zeigs mir FahNom und SMP hab ich auch alles nicht...


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. Juli 2009)

Derber-Shit schrieb:


> verdammt nochmal ich wll dem team gutes tun wenn ioch noch mehr falte, aber meine CPU is so fucking langsam... sorry für den kraftausdruck


 
mach mal keine hektik 
egal wie schnell deine hardware beim falten ist, es ist gut fürs team (und die Menschheit)^^

ich mein, ich lass nen pentium4 über nen cpu-client mitrechnen der macht unglaubliche 100PPD  der is lahm, mein PII macht mit dem cpu-client ~350PPD aber das is mehr als nix. 

auserdem will ich ja nicht den gansen tag vor meinem PC sitzen und zugucken wie die % (fahmon) steigen.

ich zock auch wärendessen und schalte meine PC auch ab (über nacht, also nichtnur wegen strom auch wegen lautstärke  )

guck dier doch mal mein FAHMON state an xD das is lahm aber wie gesagt auch wenn durch mein zutun die erforchung von krankheiten nur 5 min. beschleunigt wird sind das auch schon menschenleben die davon profitiren. ich mein nur für punkte und nen guten rank im team geb ich keine 100€ für ne 98GT aus. das mach ich nur weil ich an den sinn von folding@home glaube.

MFg ILAN12346 (es gibt nix was zu lahm für F@H ist, es brauch nur länger^^)


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Juli 2009)

ok, du hast mich beruhigt. danke für die aufmunterung...


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juli 2009)

Macht sowas mehr als Flüssiges bitte in Zukunft in der Ruka.


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Juli 2009)

ok...


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. Juli 2009)

jo sry, ich dachte mir nur das ich ihn mal aufmuntern müsste^^

 hat geklappt.

so, dass das nicht auch falsch am platz is ich hab seit gestern auf meinem arbeitsPC auch einen CPU-client laufen (nach absprache mit chef der füe sowas immer recht offen ist)
is auch ein p4 und ich hoffe das der die WU bis freitag fertig bekommt da ich ab näste woche 3 wochen urlaub hab^^ 

der hat z.z. 14% (sied schlecht aus^^)

also bin ich nu so auf ~ 3500 PPD
MFG ILAN12346


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juli 2009)

Was hatter denn für eine Graka?

Evtl. könntest du da noch eine einbauen...


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Juli 2009)

wenn du mich meinst^^ eine 8800 GTS 512.  Und ich übernehme eventuell von nyso noch ne alt GTS mit 640 Mb.


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juli 2009)

Meinte ILAN


----------



## Derber-Shit (21. Juli 2009)

ach, ich fühl mich immer so angesprochen... naja


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. Juli 2009)

naja wär die f@h-fäig wurte die schon laufen^^

is ne ati 9200pro

naja der P4 im arbeitsPC packt laut fahmon 241PPD (nachdem ich HT abgeschalten hab^^)

und effektiv (9:00 bis 16:30 also wenn ich auf arbeit bin) ~9% pro (arbeits-)tag

da der seit montag früh läuft bin ich nu bei 17% --> am freitag bin ich dann ca bei 47% (9+11+11+11+5) hmm, wird wohl nix werden bis freitag.

öhhm kann ich eig. den ordner am freitag einfach aufm USB-stick packen und denn dann zuhause von meinem PII Fertigfalten lassen?

BTW, is ne "742-WU" und der core nennt sich "Double Gromarcs C" und die ETA ist 2d, 12h

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juli 2009)

ILAN12346 schrieb:


> öhhm kann ich eig. den ordner am freitag einfach aufm USB-stick packen und denn dann zuhause von meinem PII Fertigfalten lassen?
> 
> MFG ILAN12346


Jo das geht.


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. Juli 2009)

hehe, sehr gut 

edit: idee, ich pack den aufm usb-stick und nem den client heute mit dann lass ich meinen PII falten dann nem ich den stick wieder mit auf arbeit und der P4 macht weiter und so weiter ^^

MFG ILAN12346


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juli 2009)

Geht nicht, sorry.
Der Client wird einen neuen WU laden und anfangen.


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juli 2009)

Also dann muss ich ne Spezialversion der Clients haben  . Bei mir hats bis jetzt jedesmal funktioniert.
Solange es nicht der GPU-Client ist ists sogar nur logisch: jede CPU hat im Grundsatz den selben Aufbau. Ob dieser nun beim P4 oder beim Phenom II genutzt wird ist dem Client wurscht.


----------



## CheGuarana (21. Juli 2009)

lol, mit P3 und Phenom 2 gings aber nicht.

P3 -> Singlecoreclient
PH2 -> SMP


----------



## nfsgame (21. Juli 2009)

Singlecoreclient und SMP zu vergleichen macht man ja auch nicht . Ich denke mal das war vom Fragensteller sowieso anders gemeint als du es jetzt ausgeführt hast.


----------



## ILAN12346 (21. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> lol, mit P3 und Phenom 2 gings aber nicht.
> 
> P3 -> Singlecoreclient
> PH2 -> SMP


 
is nix smp^^

ich muss nebenbei ja auchnoch arbeiten können 

.__. auch wenn zz. eh nix zu tun is, ich krebse hir ja eig. die ganse zeit im forum rum. naja vllt. drinkt ich mal 1-5 Kaffe mit chef (heute waren es 4 tassen ) wir sin ja nur ne kleine 4-personen firma 

edit: ich hab den USB-stick vergessen.....  

MFg ILAN12346


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (22. Juli 2009)

Nach diversen - im Endeffekt leider fruchtlosen - Versuchen in den letzten Tagen mit Multi-GPU-Setups (3x GTX295...) faltet mein Test-PC nun wieder wie vorher:

GTX280@1404: ~6500 ppd (472er-WU, Project 5906)
Core i7-920 0-3: ~2000 ppd (1760er-WU, Project 2653)
Core i7-920 4-7: ~2000 ppd (1760er-WU, Project 2653)


Also ingesamt ca. 10k mit 1x GPU2- und 2x SMP-Client auf einer GTX280 und einem 2,6-GHz-Core-i7.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2009)

PCGH_Carsten schrieb:


> Also ingesamt ca. 10k mit 1x GPU2- und 2x SMP-Client auf einer GTX280 und einem 2,6-GHz-Core-i7.


 
Ziemlich ähnlich hier
Bloss keine GTX280 sondern GTX 275 und *2* GPU-Clienten am laufen
Alles in allem ca. 12 kppd


----------



## caine2011 (22. Juli 2009)

@carsten

wenn du probleme mit dem multi gpu sys hast hier laufen 2 gtx295 so wie sie sollen


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Juli 2009)

@Carsten: Was genau geht denn nicht?


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (22. Juli 2009)

Von vorgestern auf gestern lief alles mit zwei GTX295 (~30k ppd ohne CPU-Mithilfe). Dann habe ich testweise eine dritte dazugesteckt und bekam auf dreien der sechs GPUs nur noch EUEs. Diese 50-Prozent-Quote setzte sich dann fort, als ich die dritte GTX295 wieder entfernt habe - war auch durch Treiberwechsel, Reinstallation etc. nicht zu beseitigen. Am Netzteil liegt es auch nicht.

Im Foldingforum.org scheint das auch ein bekanntes Problem zu sein. Eine definitive Lösung ist wohl nicht bekannt und wir haben gerade Heftabgabe, da kann ich nicht den halben Tag am F@H-Rechner rumdoktern.


----------



## caine2011 (22. Juli 2009)

hier laufen nur 2 gtx295 aber ich habe es hinbekommen als das windows neu installiert wurde das alle laufen, schlimmer ist das seit einiger zeit ein gpu kern nicht mit voller power faltet, urplötzlich von 7k auf 3 k eingebrochen


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Juli 2009)

Mh, das ist nicht gut...

...kümmerst du dich drum, wenn du Zeit hast?
bzw. kannst du herausbekommen ob es an anderen Rechnern auch so ist?


----------



## caine2011 (22. Juli 2009)

meseidel hatte dasselbe problem bei seinen gts250
scheint sporadisch und unerklärlich aufzutreten wenn 3 oder mehr gpu´s im selben sys sind


----------



## CheGuarana (22. Juli 2009)

Aber er hatte doch vorher schon 4


----------



## caine2011 (22. Juli 2009)

ist ja auch schon länger her und bevor er die 4 gts250 hatte hatte er nur 2 gpu´s....


----------



## steffen0278 (22. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube ich werd erstmal nur 2 88GTS 640 laufen lassen wenn ich das hier so lese. Eine lege ich mir auf Halde zur Reserve wenn mal was kaputt geht. Vorteil? MBs mit 2 PCIe x16 Plätze bekommt man hinterher geschmissen


----------



## caine2011 (22. Juli 2009)

genau allgemein rate ich von doppel gpu graka´s ab
thornscapes 4870 x2 lies sich gar nicht zum falten überreden
manche hersteller schaffen es nicht das sli der 2. graka zu deaktivieren (schönen gruß an meine neuen freunde von evga support)
um was einfaches zu machen einfach ein 2 pciex board und 2 normale grakas drauf


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (23. Juli 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Mh, das ist nicht gut...
> 
> ...kümmerst du dich drum, wenn du Zeit hast?
> bzw. kannst du herausbekommen ob es an anderen Rechnern auch so ist?



Zeit ist hier leider ein allgegenwärtiges Problem; aber: ja. Wenn ich Zeit habe, versuche ich es sicherlich nochmal.


----------



## nyso (13. August 2009)

Meine SSC erarbeitet gerade in drei Clients 15622 ppd^^
Ich werde nachher mal einen vierten Clienten starten und gucken, ob das was bringt


----------



## MarcXL (19. August 2009)

Macht mich grad irgendwie depri wenn ich sehe was andere hier so falten, ich meine trotz Q6600 auf 3Ghz und einer GTX 260 OC zeigt mein FahMon immer so zwischen 5400 und 6800 PPD an.

CPU habe ich SMP laufen nach Anleitung hier im Forum, die GPU darf an 2 Projekten falten, ebenfalls wie im Forum beschrieben (ich meine die netten How-to´s).

Mein ich das jetzt nur oder sind das zu wenig PPD für das System?


----------



## Fate T.H (19. August 2009)

Definitive zu wenig!

4000-5000 PPD sollte schon fast allein der Q6600er erreichen sofern dieser nicht mit dem Windows SMP folden muss. Stichwort : VM Linux


----------



## Shady (19. August 2009)

Bei mir total unterschiedlich. Je nach dem halt, wie lange die Clients laufen.
FahMon zeigt mir momentan z.B. 8300PPD. Das schwankt aber total, logisch. Meist falte ich so um die 2-3k am Tag. Momentan, aufgrund von Urlaub, mehr.


----------



## MarcXL (19. August 2009)

Anbei mal ein aktueller Screenshot.

Was mich wundert: Beim einrichten werde ich nach der Menge des nutzbaren Speichers gefragt, von den 4Gibi Ram hab ich 200 der Cpu und jeweils 1000 je GPU-Client zugewiesen. Wie im Bild zu sehen ist aber immer massig Speicher frei.
http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/7r2k-2-jpg.html


----------



## Fate T.H (19. August 2009)

Nun nach der Pfadangabe scheinst du mit dem Windows SMP zu folden was schonmal schlicht gesagt schlecht ist.
Kleines Beispiel wenn mein i7 unter Windows foldet kommt der auf ca. 5-5,5k in einer Linux-VM auf ca. 8,2-8,5k.
Was deine GPU betrifft das kannste ansich vergessen mit den 2 Klients laufen lassen vor allem wenn die schönen 
511er berechnen musst die lasten die Karten schon aus. Optimal für 2 GPU Klienten sind die 353er , 472er und 1888er.
Was du auch machen kannst ist dem FahCore der für die GPU zuständig ist eine höhere Priorität geben im Taskmanager das muß aber jedesmal neu gemacht werden.


Was den Speicher angeht kannste ruhig immer das maximum zuweisen denn wenn du zuwenig Speicher zuweist bricht die Performance ein.


----------



## DesGrauens (19. August 2009)

MarcXL schrieb:


> Anbei mal ein aktueller Screenshot.
> 
> Was mich wundert: Beim einrichten werde ich nach der Menge des nutzbaren Speichers gefragt, von den 4Gibi Ram hab ich 200 der Cpu und jeweils 1000 je GPU-Client zugewiesen. Wie im Bild zu sehen ist aber immer massig Speicher frei.
> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/7r2k-2-jpg.html



so wie ich das auf dem bild sehe hast du 100% cpu auslastung.
probier mal den smp klient zu deaktivieren und nur die gpu falten zu lassen.
ich befürchte das deine cpu etwas überfordert ist mit einem win smp klient und zwei gpu klients.
deine gpu kann mehr.
lass in dan mal ne halbe st. falten und überprüfe dan mit fahmon die ppd ausbeute.


----------



## MarcXL (19. August 2009)

Werd ich versuchen mal nur die beiden GPU-K laufen zu lassen.


----------



## MarcXL (20. August 2009)

So mein Bruder hat mir reingefunkt und war der Meinung er müsste das ganze "optimieren".

Jedenfalls hab ich die Clients mal alle neu konfiguriert, jetzt laufen ca. 10000PPD.

 Hat jemand eine Ahnung mit Linux-VM, falls es Fragen gibt würd ich mich ggf wieder melden, ich werd mal versuchen das zum laufen zu bringen.


----------



## DesGrauens (20. August 2009)

MarcXL schrieb:


> Hat jemand eine Ahnung mit Linux-VM, falls es Fragen gibt würd ich mich ggf wieder melden, ich werd mal versuchen das zum laufen zu bringen.



falls fragen aufkommen einfach in das passende howto posten.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...49681-howto-windows-vmware-xubuntu64-f-h.html


----------



## Research (5. Juli 2012)

Mal ne Frage:

Was kann ich mit einem PII X6 1090T und einer HD6970 erreichen?


----------



## sc59 (5. Juli 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage:
> 
> Was kann ich mit einem PII X6 1090T und einer HD6970 erreichen?



cpu:ca 10000 PPD  gpu: ca 8000 PPD

siehe hier:
Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich


----------



## Research (16. Juli 2012)

ZZ genau umgekehrt: CPU: ca 8000PPD und GPU 12000. (Bei 3,6GHz, SMP 5 Threats)


----------



## XHotSniperX (20. Juli 2012)

Hab mal ne Frage. Meine CPU braucht für Project 7903 über 14 Tage. Kann das sein? 54 PPD. i7 3770k bei 4.3 GHz

Die zwei GPUs machen zusammen mindestens 16k PPD. (Radeon HD 6950 @ 6970)

Edit:
Habs gefunden. Lag an den GPUs. Wenn ich sie pausiere, komm ich mit der CPU auf 7k PPD statt nur 54. Dachte nicht, dass die GPUs die CPU bis fast zum Nullpunkt ausbremsen. Schade


----------



## Schmicki (20. Juli 2012)

XHotSniperX schrieb:


> Habs gefunden. Lag an den GPUs. Wenn ich sie pausiere, komm ich mit der CPU auf 7k PPD statt nur 54. Dachte nicht, dass die GPUs die CPU bis fast zum Nullpunkt ausbremsen. Schade


 
Ich kann dir nur empfehlen die GPUs nicht zum Falten zu verwenden und stattdessen nur mit der CPU zu falten. Sollte über 25k PPD bringen und du hast noch Energie gespart!


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juli 2012)

Schmicki schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur empfehlen die GPUs nicht zum Falten zu verwenden und stattdessen nur mit der CPU zu falten. Sollte über 25k PPD bringen und du hast noch Energie gespart!



Der Tipp ist leider korrekt - zumindest bei Radeons
Bei N_Vidias ist es unbedenklich


----------



## XHotSniperX (22. Juli 2012)

komisch. die cpu läuft nicht gut. komme meistens auf 5k ppd. maximal 7k ppd wenns gut läuft. keine ahnung was los ist. der a4 prozess hat 100% cpu aktivität aber trotzdem gehts extrem lange.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Juli 2012)

XHotSniperX schrieb:


> komisch. die cpu läuft nicht gut. komme meistens auf 5k ppd. maximal 7k ppd wenns gut läuft. keine ahnung was los ist. der a4 prozess hat 100% cpu aktivität aber trotzdem gehts extrem lange.


7kPPD sind bei ungestörter 24/7 Falterrei für einen 3770k definitiv zu wenig > ich würde auf das CPU-Faltproblem in der RuKa (http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...rumpelkammer-pcgh-folding-home-thread-ii.html) ansprechen, da bist du am besten mit solchen Problemen aufgehoben.


----------



## XHotSniperX (23. Juli 2012)

Danke dir nur weiss ich nicht wo das in diesem Thread steht. Hat 2 Millionen Beiträge, die ich sehr ungern lesen möchte


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. Juli 2012)

Ich meinte damit dein Problem direkt in die Ruka schreiben > dafür ist sie neben Smalltak da.


----------



## Research (23. Juli 2012)

Zu wenig Punkte. Mein PII X6 1090t macht @ Stock 8-10k. @ 3,6GHz bis 17k. Die HD 6970 macht nochmal 8k.

Wobei die werte von 8k gesammt bis 27k schwanken, je nach WU.


----------



## Raspo (23. Juli 2012)

Derzeit um die 44 -  48 kPPD mit Dual-Opteron 6166 bei unoptimierten 230W.
Keine Graka.


----------



## wolf7 (4. September 2012)

mein notebook kommt aktuell auf 14-16k PPD (kein 24h/7d Betrieb, von daher mal schauen, was pro tag rum kommt) und dazu noch mein File Server mit 4,5k PPD (der läuft rund um die uhr, so lange er nicht abschmiert)


----------



## mihapiha (4. September 2012)

Im Moment kann ich nur magere 30k PPD durchschnittlich erfalten. Für mich ist das wenig.
Dazu verwende ich zur Zeit einen Core i7-3930k @ 4,4 GHz | 1.2V und eine Corsair H100 Kühlung.

Eigentlich könnten sich mit der Taktrate so um die 55 - 60k im Idealfall ausgehen, aber da es mein Spielerechner ist, faltet der Rechner nicht 24/7.

Sehr bedauernswerte PPD, denn mit den alten P6903 WUs wären sicher um die 110k PPD drin. Meine alte Faltfarm habe ich auch verkauft. Sieht also im Moment nicht großartig rosig aus. Man muss wissen, dass ich ein paar Monate im Schnitt 200k PPD erfaltet habe, und jetzt nur 30k ... das ist schon ein großer Unterschied. Und wie es zur Zeit aussieht bin ich der Letzte der für mein altes Team noch faltet. Wenn ich bis Ende der Woche keinen meiner Freunde zum Falten bringen kann, heißt es für mich - Teamwechsel. Wieder zurück 70335.

Ich hoffe aber, dass ich aufgrund des neuen MacBook Pros bald mehr falten kann. Einerseits da im neuen MacBook eine starke CPU sitzen wird, und zum anderen, da ich wahrscheinlich in nächster Zeit meinen Spielerechner immer seltener verwenden werde.

Außerdem versuche ich etwas Geld zusammenzulegen sodass eine richtige Falfarm bald wieder aktiv zum Einsatz kommen kann. Auf jeden Fall möchte ich über 100k PPD wieder regelmäßig produzieren.


----------



## Speeedy (8. September 2012)

Ja den Traum von über 100k PPD hab ich auch noch.


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. September 2012)

Aber *Deine PPD von 20K* dürfen schon auch erwähnt werden! Wenn man die PPD vom Team auf die aktiven Mitglieder umrechnet, dann kommt man so auf 20K......


----------



## Uwe64LE (8. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> mein notebook kommt aktuell auf 14-16k PPD (kein 24h/7d Betrieb, von daher mal schauen, was pro tag rum kommt) und dazu noch mein File Server mit 4,5k PPD (der läuft rund um die uhr, so lange er nicht abschmiert)


Deine Statistik sagt leider etwas anderes:
Kakao Stats - Production History - Wolf7

Oder bist du das nicht?


----------



## wolf7 (9. September 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Deine Statistik sagt leider etwas anderes:
> Kakao Stats - Production History - Wolf7
> 
> Oder bist du das nicht?


 
ich bekomme erst seit 2012-09-06 Bonuspunkte, davor war alles ohne. punkt zwei: wie erwähnt läuft mein Notebook nicht rund um die Uhr, von daher wird da noch einiges weggehen. (die nächsten Tage bin ich im Urlaub, da wird mein Notebook quasi gar keine Punkte bringen) Punkt drei: mein Server bekommt häufig relativ große WUs, die mehrere Tage brauchen, von daher bringt der immer mal viele Punkte ein aber nicht ständig. Es sind aber 4,5k pro tag. Heute kommen zb. demnächst dann die 12k Punkte von der Arbeit der letzten tage dazu. Ich hab ja auch  im übrigen geschrieben, dass ich noch nicht weiß, wie viel letzten endes rum kommt. Wird sich aber an normalen (nicht Urlaubstagen) im bereich von 12-14k bewegen denke ich. Wenn dir das zu wenig ist, dann heul doch. (die werte übrigens waren theoretischer Natur und allgemein hängt das davon ab, was für beschissen WUs ich so bekomme... wenn ich mal wieder mit meinem Notebook ne WU mit 2k Credits (inkl. bonus) bekomme, die knappe 24h läuft, dann singt halt der gewinn. das war z.b. am 7.9. der Fall)

Außerdem lass mir doch einfach nen Monat zeit, dann werden wir ja sehen, was raus kommt.


----------



## tomas2 (9. September 2012)

@wolf7: Er hat dir doch gar keinen Vorwurf gemacht. Und rechtfertigen muss man sich hier eigentlich auch nicht. Jeder Punkt ist hier im Team etwas wert! Alle geben ihr bestes.


----------



## mihapiha (9. September 2012)

Es ist zwar davon abhängig wie beschäftigt ich bin, aber es sieht so aus, als ob ich meine Ankündigung noch bei weitem übertreffen könnte. Wenn ich sehr beschäftigt bin, kann ich meinen Spiele-PC nicht nutzten, und daher faltet der mehr. Ich habe auch entsprechend meiner beiden Systeme meine Signatur aktualisiert. Jetzt stimmt es wieder. 
Mit der jetzigen Leistung beider Rechner wären im Idealfall circa 120k PPD drin. Eher wahrscheinlich sind aber um die 40k PPD durchschnittlich, falls ich wirklich so oft meinen Spiele-Rechner zum Falten bringe. Das MacBook wird sehr sehr selten überhaupt falten. Der Unterschied aufgrund des MacBooks ist also ganz minimal.
Die Hoffnung auf einen Server, der sich als Drittsystem, oder als Ersatzsystem für meinen Spiele-Rechner etabliert, lebt weiter. Ziel ist es bis zum Neujahr wieder in Richtung der 200k PPD (durchschnittlich) zu kommen. Wie ich das erreiche, ist bislang weiterhin unklar.


----------



## Uwe64LE (9. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> Wenn dir das zu wenig ist, dann heul doch.



 Was hast du für ein Problem? Was soll der aggressive Ton?

Du hast geschrieben, dass du *momentan* 14-16 k PPD + 4,5 k PPD machst und das stimmt
einfach nicht. Wenn dir die Bedeutung von "momentan" und "PPD" nicht geläufig ist, 
dann mach dich schlau, anstatt mich dumm anzutexten.


----------



## wolf7 (10. September 2012)

Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Was hast du für ein Problem? Was soll der aggressive Ton?
> 
> Du hast geschrieben, dass du *momentan* 14-16 k PPD + 4,5 k PPD machst und das stimmt
> einfach nicht. Wenn dir die Bedeutung von "momentan" und "PPD" nicht geläufig ist,
> dann mach dich schlau, anstatt mich dumm anzutexten.


 
mh für den aggresiven tonfall entschuldige ich mich, aber meine definition von momentan ist eine andere bzw. war anders gemeint. momentan im sinne von, das sagt mir aktuell der folding@home client. ich habe deinen post allerdings sehr wohl als Vorwurf aufgefasst, aber das war wohl meine Fehlinterpretation. so kann man sich wohl täuschen. Allerdings habe ich auch geschrieben, dass ich nicht weiß, wie viel wirklich rum kommt, aber das hast du wohl überlesen oder einfach ignoriert...

edit: aber mit einem hast du natürlich recht, ich werde auf lange Sicht niemals mit meinem aktuellen System die 18k-20k falten, da sich der Wert auf 24h Dauerbetrieb bezog, wie es der folding@home client nun mal aus gibt und (wie bereits erwähnt) ein 24h/7d Betrieb meines Notebooks die absolute Ausnahme darstellt, dafür ist es nämlich viel zu laut und außerdem möchte ich dem Notebook diese Temperaturen nicht 24 Stunden lang zumuten.


----------



## Abductee (10. September 2012)

Offtopic:
Was hast du denn für Temperaturen bei deinem Laptop?
Modell?


----------



## Bumblebee (10. September 2012)

Danke an *wolf7* und *Uwe64LE* - darum bin ich hier so gerne MOD

Probleme werden ausdiskutiert, Irrtümer ausgeräumt und Misverständnisse bereinigt.
Danach ist wieder Frieden - nochmals ein  an beide


----------



## wolf7 (10. September 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> Offtopic:
> Was hast du denn für Temperaturen bei deinem Laptop?
> Modell?


 
cpu maximal 99°C, gpu 87°C. beim zocken geht die aber auch über 90 von daher wird die net voll ausgelastet von folding@home.


----------



## mihapiha (10. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> cpu maximal 99°C, gpu 87°C. beim zocken geht die aber auch über 90 von daher wird die net voll ausgelastet von folding@home.


 
Bei solchen Temperaturen würde ich aber nicht falten. Da kann dir dein Laptop eingehen! Warte zumindest bis die Raum-temperaturen etwas gefallen sind, oder mach etwas damit diese Temperaturen fallen. 90°C und mehr sind einfach für keinen Chip mehr gesund, und die Gefahr eines Defekts nimmt stark zu!


----------



## Bumblebee (10. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> cpu maximal *99°C*, gpu 87°C. beim zocken geht die aber auch über 90 von daher wird die net voll ausgelastet von folding@home.



Au Mamma - da gebe ich mihapiha *extrem* recht; da würde ich auch die Finger davon lassen.
Bzw. würde mich nach alternativen Kühlmethoden (zB. Aerocool Strike-X Ice X1 Notebook-Cooler) umsehen


----------



## acer86 (10. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> cpu maximal 99°C, gpu 87°C. beim zocken geht die aber auch über 90 von daher wird die net voll ausgelastet von folding@home.


 
Mamma mia da kan ich die Dampfende WLP von hier riechen

hatte auch mal mit mein Notebook gefaltet aber da waren mit die 78C° schon zu viel für den Dauerbetrieb aber 99C° ist Maximal zu viel der müsste sich bei der Temp ja eigentlich schon runter takten, würde dir dringend empfehlen wen du das Notebook noch länger nutzten willst solltest du auf kühleres Wetter warten oder etwas die Kühlung optimieren sonst haste nicht mehr lange Freude dran.

Wie wir auch hier im F@H bereich schon sehr oft fest gestellt haben sind Notebooks einfach nicht dafür gemacht um 100% von F@H ausgelastet zu werden, zum einen weil die Notebook hardware zu schwach ist um ansehnliche PPD/Watt Verhältnisse zu er falten und zum anderen weil bei 95% der Notebooks auf den Markt entweder die Kühlung VIEL zu schwach ausgelegt ist und oder die Netzteile ein Vollauslastung von CPU und GPU nicht verkraften.


----------



## Abductee (10. September 2012)

Steht der Laptop frei am Tisch oder sitzt da noch ein Kühler drunter?

Ich kann ansonsten den Cooler Master U2/U3 nur allerwärmstens empfehlen.
Hab meinen dann noch umgebaut von 80 auf 120er Lüfter mit Staubfilter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picar81_4711 (11. September 2012)

wolf7 schrieb:


> cpu maximal 99°C, gpu 87°C. beim zocken geht die aber auch über 90 von daher wird die net voll ausgelastet von folding@home.


Da kann ich meinen Faltbrüdern nur zustimmen, da stimmt etwas nicht. Bei meinem Laptop hats schon geholfen, wenn ich ihn auf Legosteine aufgebockt habe, so dass er von unten mehr frische Luft bekommen hat.....

.... Hat ein eigenes Thema bekommen .... MfG Bumbel


----------



## Bumblebee (11. September 2012)

Nachdem die (! interessante !) Diskussion etwas am Topic vorbeigeht habe ich ihr ein eigenes Thema "gespendet"

Hier http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...0335/236206-kann-ein-lappy-kaffee-kochen.html gehts weiter


----------



## Aggrotyp (16. September 2012)

zurzeit falte ich genau 999p, wird sich aber reduzieren. falte erst seit gestern für pcgh.
mein firmen pc wird sich nach meinen urlaub mit vielen kleinen berechnungen zu wort melden (c2d).

edit:
kann es sein das f@h süchtig macht? bin aktuell bei 24h avg bei 2,180.


----------

